# Daily Bible Verse



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

There have been several Bible threads lately so thought it might be nice to make a thread of Bible verses. I'd love it if others posted their favorite verses.

*John 1:1-5*
In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. He was in the beginning with God. All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made. In him was life, and the life was the light of men. The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

TOOOO Many to list. Wish there was a place for them. We had it on once but got no support from the folks on the forum. I guess today it would be JAMES 4:8


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Big Dave said:


> TOOOO Many to list. Wish there was a place for them. We had it on once but got no support from the folks on the forum. I guess today it would be JAMES 4:8


I don't see why we cannot post verses daily. We don't have to have much or any discussion. 

*James 4:8*
Draw near to God, and he will draw near to you. Cleans your hands, you sinners, and purify your hearts, you double-minded.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jer 33:3

Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and show thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.


----------



## Dixie (Dec 10, 2002)

John 16:33 &#8220;I have told you these things, so that in me you may have peace. In this world you will have trouble. But take heart! I have overcome the world.&#8221;


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Colossians 2:8-10

_8 Beware lest any man spoil you through philosophy and vain deceit, after the tradition of men, after the rudiments of the world, and not after Christ._
_9 For in him dwelleth all the fulness of the Godhead bodily._
_10 And ye are complete in him, which is the head of all principality and power:_


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

This is more than one verse but is from Psalm 36.
7 How precious is your steadfast love, O God!
The children of mankind take refuge in the shadow of your wings.
8 They feast on the abundance of your house,
and you give them drink from the river of your delights.
9 For with you is the fountain of life;
in your light do we see light...


*English Standard Version (ESV)* The Holy Bible, English Standard Version Copyright Â© 2001 by Crossway Bibles, a division of Good News Publishers.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

For God so loved the word that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.
For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I _love_ this idea Joshie, thank you 

One of my favorites:

*2 Corinthians 12:9*
And He said, _My grace is sufficient for thee, My strength is made perfect in weakness"_
Therefore most gladly I will rather boast in my infirmities that the power of Christ may rest upon me.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I will lift up my eyes to the hills-- From whence comes my help? My help comes from the Lord, Who made heaven and earth Ps 121:1-2
That one rolls through my mind _every_ time I see a nice, colorful sunrise.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Bear ye one another's burdens and so fulfill the law of Christ. Gal 6:2 This is a constant reminder that God never intended us to be Lone Rangers, but to work together. How can we bear one another's burdens if we don't know one another? I'm so thankful that God has sent people into my life that are willing to lift me up in prayer and to encourage me in my walk, especially when facing rough times.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for putting 3:17 in there, CIW. Too many times it is lost on the cutting room floor and it seems to me to be one of the most powerful, disarming verses.

I usually don't try to overdo personal application, but lately I have been dwelling on 2 Chronicles 7:14. Day after day in the drought, as one rain cell after another would literally split in two right before getting to us, I would ask, "Lord, is it me?". Now with an abundance of moisture, as I walk in the pastures that are becoming green again, this verse resonates just as much now as when it was scorched.

"If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land."

(BTW, good idea, Joshie)


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It would be great if y'all posted one verse every day, and everyone commented on that verse. I'd like that.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Bear ye one another's burdens and so fulfill the law of Christ. Gal 6:2


One of my favorites too. I have it cross stitched on the front of my Bible cover.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The first verse posted after midnight


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Be still and know that I am God.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Wendy said:


> Be still and know that I am God.


That verse actually got me through the adoption process when we were adopting our DS. Things weren't looking very good initally and God placed that verse in my heart. I knew that no matter what the outcome, God was still God and He was still in control.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh, OK.
Zech 9:9
Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Jerusalem: behold, thy King cometh unto thee: he is just, and having salvation; lowly, and riding upon an ass, and upon a colt the foal of an ass.
I'd bold the "lowly" part.


----------



## Zephaniah (Mar 16, 2010)

(Isaiah 45:5) I am Jehovah, and there is no one else. With the exception of me there is no God. I shall closely gird you, although you have not known me,
​


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

*Leviticus 20:26*

"And ye shall be holy unto me: for I the Lord am holy, and have severed you from other people, that ye should be mine."

I love this verse


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Proverbs 25.11
He that speaks the word is an apple of gold in a vessel of beaten silver.
Aramaic Bible in Plain English


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalms 139 is my favorite chapter.

*Psalms 139:23-24*

Search me, O God, and know my heart! 
Try me, and know my thoughts!
And see if there be any *grievous way in me, 
and lead me in the way everlasting!

*NKJ wicked


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

With the tongue we praise our Lord and Father, and with it we curse men, who have been made in God's likeness. Out of the same mouth come praise and cursing. My brothers, this should not be. James 3:9-10


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

And this is life eternal, that they might know thee the only true God, and Jesus Christ, whom thou hast sent. 
John 17:3 KJV


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Possum Belly said:


> Jer 33:3
> 
> Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and show thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not.


Thank you for posting this verse, PB. I especially needed it today.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

He shall not be afraid of evil tidings; his heart is fixed, trusting in the Lord. Psalm 112:7


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

2nd Chronicles 7:14

If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land.

Many people want a healing in our land, but how many are willing to humble themselves and turn from their own wickedness?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wendy said:


> Be still and know that I am God.


Five separate steps to the whole verse.

Be.

Be still.

Be still and know.

Be still and know I AM.

Be still and know I AM, God.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

John 14: 14

_"If ye shall ask any thing in my name, I will do it."_


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Deuteronomy 31:6
Be strong and courageous. Do not be afraid or terrified because of them, for the Lord your God goes with you; He will never leave you nor forsake you.&#8221;


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

"For God did not give us a spirit of cowardice but rather of power and love and self-control." -2Timothy 1:7​


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

These are some verses that have given me direction.

And when thou prayest, thou shalt not be as the hypocrites are: for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and in the corners of the streets, that they may be seen of men. Verily I say unto you, They have their reward.
But thou, when thou prayest, enter into thy closet , and pray to thy Father which is in secret; and thy Father which seeth in secret shall reward the openly. 
But when ye pray, use not vain "repetitions, as the heathen do: for they think that they shall be heard for ther much speaking.
Be not ye therefore like unto them: for your Father knoweth what things ye have need of, before ye ask him.





The light of the body is in the eye: if therefore thine eye be single, thy whole body shall be full of light.
But if thine eye be evil, thy whole body shall be full of darkness. If therefore the light that is in thee be darkness, how great is that darkness!


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

Proverbs 25:24

Better to live on a corner of the roof than share a house with a quarrelsome wife.

(yep...even us atheists enjoy the Bible)


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Mark 16:15*
And he (Jesus) said to them, "Go into all the world and proclaim the gospel to the whole creation."


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Isaiah 43:18-19
âForget the former things; do not dwell on the past.
See, I am doing a new thing!
Now it springs up; do you not perceive it?
I am making a way in the wilderness and streams in the wasteland.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

But it shall not be so among you: but whosoever will be the great among you, let him be your minister;
And whosoever will be chief among you, let him be your servent:


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*James 1:2-3*
Count it all joy, my brothers, when you meet trials of various kinds, for you know that the testing of your faith produces steadfastness.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Isaiah 40:31-- But those who wait on the Lord shall renew their strength; They shall mount up with wings like eagles, They shall run and not be weary, They shall walk and not faint.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Lemonthyme7, I was just going to post that one


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Romans 1:16*
For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Grace be to you and peace from God the Father, and from our Lord Jesus Christ,
Who gave himself for our sins, that he might deliver us from this present evil world, according to the will of God and our Father:
To whom be glory for ever and ever. Amen.Galatians 1: 3-5


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Corinthians 1:10*

He delivered us from such a deadly peril, and he will deliver us. On him we have set our hope that he will deliver us again.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

1Peter 5:7

Casting all your care upon Him for He careth for you.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Isaiah 46:4 

Even to your old age I am He, and even to hair white with age will I carry you. 

I have made, and I will bear; yes, I will carry and will save you.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.
Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls.
For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light. 

Matthew 11: 28-30 KJV


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Fear thou not; for I am with thee; be not dismayed; for I am thy God;
I will strengthen thee; yea, I will uphold thee with the right hand of my
righteousness.
Isaiah 41:10 KJV


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Romans 12:9-21

Love must be sincere.
Hate what is evil; cling to what is good.
Be devoted to one another in love.
Honor one another above yourselves.
Never be lacking in zeal, but keep your spiritual fervor, serving the Lord.
Be joyful in hope, patient in affliction, faithful in prayer.
Share with the Lord&#8217;s people who are in need.
Practice hospitality. Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse.
Rejoice with those who rejoice; mourn with those who mourn.
Live in harmony with one another.
Do not be proud, but be willing to associate with people of low position.
Do not be conceited.

Do not repay anyone evil for evil.
Be careful to do what is right in the eyes of everyone.
*If it is possible*, as far as it depends on you, live at peace with everyone.
Do not take revenge,my dear friends, but leave room for God&#8217;s wrath, for it is written: &#8220;It is mine to avenge; I will repay,&#8221;says the Lord.
On the contrary:
&#8220;If your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink. In doing this, you will heap burning coals on his head.&#8221;

Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I would have lost heart had I not seen the goodness of the Lord in the land of the living.
*Psalm 27:13*


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I shall not die but live and declare the works of the Lord. Ps 118:17


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 Corinthians 10:31b*
Whatever you do, do all to the glory of God.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Proverbs 27:1
Do not boast about tomorrow, for you do not know what a day may bring.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Galatians 6:1-6

Brothers and sisters, if someone is caught in a sin, you who live by the Spirit should restore that person gently. 
But watch yourselves, or you also may be tempted.
Carry each other&#8217;s burdens, and in this way you will fulfill the law of Christ. 
If anyone thinks they are something when they are not, they deceive themselves.
Each one should test their own actions. 
Then they can take pride in themselves alone, without comparing themselves to someone else,for each one should carry their own load.
Nevertheless, the one who receives instruction in the word should share all good things with their instructor.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 Corinthians 13:13*
So now faith, hope, and love abide, these three; but the greatest of these is love.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1 John 2: 15-17

Do not love the world or anything in the world.

If anyone loves the world, love for the Father is not in them. 
For everything in the world&#8212;the lust of the flesh, the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life&#8212;comes not from the Father but from the world.

The world and its desires pass away, but whoever does the will of God lives forever.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

This then is the message which we have heard of him, and declare unto you, that God is light, and in him is no darkness at all.
If we say that we have fellowship with him, and walk in darkness, we lie, and do not the truth:
But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin.
1 John 1: 5-7 KJV


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Mark 10:45*
(Jesus said,) "For even the Son of Man came not to be served but to serve, and to give his life as a ransom for many."


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

God is our refuge and strength an ever-present help in trouble. Therefore we will not fear, though the earth give way and the mountains fall into the heart of the sea, though its waters roar and foam and the mountains quake with their surging. Psalm 46: 1-3


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Song of Songs 2:11
"For behold, the winter has passed, the rain is over and gone."


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Jesus said to her [Martha], &#8220;Your brother will rise again.&#8221;
Martha said to Him, &#8220;I know that he will rise again in the resurrection at the last day.&#8221;
Jesus said to her, &#8220;I am the resurrection and the life. He who believes in Me, though he may die, he shall live. And whoever lives and believes in Me shall never die. Do you believe this?&#8221;
She said to Him, &#8220;Yes, Lord, I believe that You are the Christ, the Son of God, who is to come into the world.&#8221;
John 11: 23-27


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Mark 13:31
(Jesus said,) "Heaven and earth will pass away but my words will not pass away."


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge him, and he will make your paths straight. Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

And it came to pass, that, while Apollos was at Corinth, Paul having passed through the upper "coasts came to Ephesus: and finding certain disiples.
he said unto them, Have ye received the Holy Ghost since ye beleived? And they said unto him, We have not so much as heard whether there be any Holy Ghost.
And he said unto them, Unto what then were ye baptized? And they said Unto John's baptism.
Then said Paul, John verily baptized with the baptism of repentance, saying unto the people, that they should beleive on him, that is, on Christ Jesus.
When they learned this, they were baptized in the name of the Lord Jesus.
And when Paul had laid his hands upon them, the Holy Ghost came on them; and they spake with "tongues" and prophesied.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Blessed _be_ the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort those who are in any trouble, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God. 
---2 Corinthians 1: 3,4 NKJV


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 John 5:6-12*
This is he who came by water and blood--Jesus Christ; not by the water only but by the water and the blood. And the Spirit is the one who testifies, because the Spirit is the truth. For there are three that testify: the Spirit and the water and the blood; and these three agree. If we receive the testimony of men, the testimony of God is greater, for this is the testimony of God that he has borne concerning his Son. Whoever believes in the Son of God has the testimony in himself. Whoever does not believe God has made him a liar, because he has not believed in the testimony that God has borne considering his Son. And this is the testimony, that God gave us eternal life, and this life is in his Son. Whoever has the Son has life; whoever does not have the Son of God does not have life.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 John 5:12*
Whoever has the Son has life; whoever does not have the Son of God does not have life.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Romans 12:2*

_Do not be conformed to this world but be transformed that you may prove what is that good and acceptable and perfect will of God._

I love the encouragement to 'prove' God's perfect will.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

These were too many to type.
If your intrested in the structure of Christ's church. These passages may confirm some questions you have.

Eph. 4:11-14
Eph. 5:23
Eph. 2:19-20
Eph. 4 11-14
Heb. 5:4-10
1 Cor. 9:16-18, Acts 20: 33-34, John 10:11-13
Matt. 3:13-16
Acts 8:14-17
Mark 3:14-15
John 17: 11 & 20:17
Luke 23:36-39, Acts1:9-11, Heb. 1:1-3
Heb. 4:4, Exod. 28:1 & 40:13-16
Amos 3:7
Matt. 28:19-20
Acts 3:19-20
1 Cor. 15:16 & 15:29
Matt. 7:20


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

2 Corinthians 1:3-4
Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our affliction, so that we may be able to comfort those who are in any affliction, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Blessed _is_ the man who endures temptation; for when he has been approved, he will receive the crown of life which the Lord has promised to those who love Him. James 1:12


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Psalm 23:4
Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
I will fear no evil;
For You _are_ with me;
Your rod and Your staff, they comfort me.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Deuteronomy 11:14-15
"I will give the rain of your land at its time, the early rain and the latter rain, and you will gather in your grain, your wine, and your oil. And I will give grass in your field for your livestock, and you will eat and be sated."


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

For all you mothers out there, Happy Mother's Day!

*Proverbs 31 
*

...
An excellent wife, who can find?
For her worth is far above jewels.
The heart of her husband trusts in her,
And he will have no lack of gain.
She does him good and not evil
All the days of her life.
She looks for wool and flax
And works with her hands in delight.
She is like merchant ships;
She brings her food from afar.
She rises also while it is still night
And gives food to her household
And portions to her maidens.
She considers a field and buys it;
From her earnings she plants a vineyard.
She girds herself with strength
And makes her arms strong.
She senses that her gain is good;
Her lamp does not go out at night.
She stretches out her hands to the distaff,
And her hands grasp the spindle.
She extends her hand to the poor,
And she stretches out her hands to the needy.
She is not afraid of the snow for her household,
For all her household are clothed with scarlet.
She makes coverings for herself;
Her clothing is fine linen and purple.
Her husband is known in the gates,
When he sits among the elders of the land.
She makes linen garments and sells _them_,
And supplies belts to the tradesmen.
Strength and dignity are her clothing,
And she smiles at the future.
She opens her mouth in wisdom,
And the teaching of kindness is on her tongue.
She looks well to the ways of her household,
And does not eat the bread of idleness.
Her children rise up and bless her;
Her husband _also_, and he praises her, _saying_:
&#8220;Many daughters have done nobly,
But you excel them all.&#8221;
Charm is deceitful and beauty is vain,
_But_ a woman who fears the Lord, she shall be praised.
Give her the product of her hands,
And let her works praise her in the gates.

Proverbs 31: 10-31 New American Standard Bible (NASB)


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ephesians 5:25-29

Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ also loved the church and gave Himself for her, that He might sanctify and cleanse her with the washing of water by the word, that He might present her to Himself a glorious church, not having spot or wrinkle or any such thing, but that she should be holy and without blemish. 

So husbands ought to love their own wives as their own bodies; he who loves his wife loves himself. For no one ever hated his own flesh, but nourishes and cherishes it, just as the Lord _does_ the church.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

1 Corinthians 9:13
No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man. God is faithful, and he will not let you be tempted beyond your ability, but with the temptation he will also provide the way of escape, that you may be able to endure it.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

The eternal God is thy refuge, and underneath are the everlasting arms: 
Deuteronomy 33: 27a


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Matt 7.7 "Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you.

James 5:7-8 
7 Therefore be patient, brethren, until the coming of the Lord. The farmer waits for the precious produce of the soil, being patient about it, until it gets the early and late rains. 8 You too be patient; strengthen your hearts, for the coming of the Lord is near.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

But as for you, speak the things which are proper for sound doctrine: that the older men be sober, reverent, temperate, sound in faith, in love, in patience; the older women likewise, that they be reverent in behavior, not slanderers, not given to much wine, teachers of good things&#8212; that they admonish the young women to love their husbands, to love their children, _to be_ discreet, chaste, homemakers, good, obedient to their own husbands, that the word of God may not be blasphemed. Titus 2: 1-5


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

2 Corinthians 4:7b
The surpassing power belongs to God and not to us.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? _Shall_ tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword? As it is written:&#8220;For Your sake we are killed all day long;
We are accounted as sheep for the slaughter.&#8221;

Yet in all these things we are more than conquerors through Him who loved us. For I am persuaded that neither death nor life, nor angels nor principalities nor powers, nor things present nor things to come, nor height nor depth, nor any other created thing, shall be able to separate us from the love of God which is in Christ Jesus our Lord. Romans 8:35-39 NKJV


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Romans 8:9-11
You, however, are not in the flesh but in the Spirit, if in fact the Spirit of God dwells in you. Anyone who does not have the Spirit of Christ does not belong to him. But if Christ is in you, although the body is dead because of sin, the Spirit is life because of righteousness. If the Spirit of him who raised Jesus from the dead dwells in you, he who raised Christ Jesus from the dead will also give life to your mortal bodies through his Spirit who dwells in you.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Ephesians 2: 4-10
But God, who is rich in mercy, because of His great love with which He loved us, even when we were dead in trespasses, made us alive together with Christ (by grace you have been saved), and raised _us_ up together, and made _us_ sit together in the heavenly _places_ in Christ Jesus, that in the ages to come He might show the exceeding riches of His grace in _His_ kindness toward us in Christ Jesus. For by grace you have been saved through faith, and that not of yourselves; _it is_ the gift of God, not of works, lest anyone should boast. For we are His workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand that we should walk in them.
NKJV


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Corinthians 5:10*
For we must all appear before the judgement seat of Christ, so that each one may receive what is due for what he has done in the body, whether good or evil.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Corinthians 5:17*
Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation. The old has passed away; behold the new one has come.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Romans 8:28-30*
And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose. For those whom he foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the image of his Son, in order that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. And those whom he predestined he also called, and those whom he called he also justified, and those whom he justified he also glorified.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Then little children were brought to Him that He might put _His_ hands on them and pray, but the disciples rebuked them. But Jesus said, &#8220;Let the little children come to Me, and do not forbid them; for of such is the kingdom of heaven.&#8221; 

And He laid _His_ hands on them and departed from there. 
--Matthew 19:13-15 NKJV


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Being a new Christian I do not know my verses very will. The one I am trying to remember and fine ____He will never forsake_______. I have it wrote down at home to remember. Will have to mark it in my Bible.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

Hebrews 13:5
5 Let your conduct be without covetousness; be content with such things as you have. For He Himself has said, âI will never leave you nor forsake you.â


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I have it marked Thanks


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

He who has My commandments and keeps them, it is he who loves Me. And he who loves Me will be loved by My Father, and I will love him and manifest Myself to him.&#8221; 
---John 14: 21 NKJV


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Acts 2:38*
Repent and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins, and you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit. 

BlueRose, the best way to learn about the Lord and find favorite verses is to be in the Word daily. I've heard it said that the Bible is God's love letter to us. What a wonderful gift!


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

You have no idea what a blessing you all are to me. I just set here tonight with my Bible open and reread all of the post and looked up the verses.

Thank you all so much


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Dorothy, I'm glad you've found this thread helpful. I love reading the Bible and am afraid too few read the Word. Always remember when you're reading a verse that the verses around it are important to understanding it. One must read verses in the context of the chapter and book. 

There are so many televangelists whose messages are contrary to the Bible so always check out what they are saying against the Word. The Word is always right. These people often take a single verse out of context and use that to try to prove what they're saying.

*2 Corinthians 3-4*
But I am afraid that as the serpent deceived Eve by his cunning, your thoughts will be led astray from a sincere and pure devotion to Christ. For if someone comes and uproclaims another Jesus than the one we proclaimed, or if you receive a different spirit from the one you received, or if you accept a different gospel from the one you accepted, you put up with it readily enough.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you Joshie.

I have a collection of verses posted around me on my computer desk. I can't decided which one is my favorite so I just keep adding cards around my desk. 

Today's
Psalm 37:3-7
Trust in the Lord, and do good; dwell in the land and befriend faithfulness. Delight yourself in the Lord, and He will give you the desires of your heart. Commit your way to the Lord; trust in him and He will act.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Corinthians 12:9-10*
But he (the Lord) said to me (Paul), âMy grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness.â Therefore I will boast all the more gladly of my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may rest upon me. For the sake of Christ, then, I am content with weaknesses, insults, hardships, persecutions, and calamities. For when I am weak, then I am strong.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

*Phillipians 4:13*

I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Romans 8:28-30*
And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose. For those whom he foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the image of his Son, in order that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. And those whom he predestined he also called, and those whom he called he also justified, and those whom he justified he also glorified.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

*Isaiah 40:31*

but those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. They will soar on wings like eagles; they will run and not grow weary, they will walk and not be faint.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Corinthians 13:5*
Examine yourselves, to see whether you are in the faith. Test yourselves. Or do you not realize this about yourselves, that Jesus Christ is in you?âunless indeed you fail to meet the test!

This is powerful stuff. It is easy to believe the Lord knows us but the deceiver is good at his job. We must examine ourselves and be in the Word and constantly prayerful.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Joshie,

Thank you for your words of encouragement. Isn't it amazing how certain words just hit the nail on the head. Today has been one of those days that has just been bad. Your words reminded me that the 'deceiver' is at work and that I need to keep myself in the word of God.


----------



## SugarMag (Jun 30, 2011)

well, now, just lately my favorite is Matthew 15:11-20ish. Dont have my favorite bible with me right now, so if y'all dont mind, i'll paraphrase. "its not what goes into your mouth that defiles you, but what comes out of your mouth."
i like new jerusalem, for the accuracy,but like i said dont have it handy this moment.
peace and love,


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*John 3:16*
âFor God so loved ithe world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Galations 1:6-9*
I am astonished that you are so quickly deserting him who called you in the grace of Christ and are turning to a different gospelânot that there is another one, but there are some who trouble you and want to distort the gospel of Christ. But even if we or an angel from heaven should preach to you a gospel contrary to the one we preached to you, let him be accursed. As we have said before, so now I say again: If anyone is preaching to you a gospel contrary to the one you received, let him be accursed.

Unfortunately, in this day and age, a lot of people are preaching a gospel contrary to the Bible.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

And He Himself gave some _to be_ apostles, some prophets, some evangelists, and some pastors and teachers, for the equipping of the saints for the work of ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ, till we all come to the unity of the faith and of the knowledge of the Son of God, to a perfect man, to the measure of the stature of the fullness of Christ; that we should no longer be children, tossed to and fro and carried about with every wind of doctrine, by the trickery of men, in the cunning craftiness of deceitful plotting, but, speaking the truth in love, may grow up in all things into Him who is the head&#8212;Christ&#8212; from whom the whole body, joined and knit together by what every joint supplies, according to the effective working by which every part does its share, causes growth of the body for the edifying of itself in love.
--Ephesians 4: 11-16 NKJV


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Jas 1:12 Blessed is the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I will love You o Lord my Strength
Psalm 18:1


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Jeremiah 33:11* (also Psalm 36, 86, 100, 106, 107, and 119, etc.)
Give thanks to the LORD of hosts, for the LORD is good, for his steadfast love endures forever!

The Word is consistent throughout. Compare whatever anybody says that doesn't sound like the rest of the Bible then run away, far, far away.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

We love Him because He first loved us.
1 John 4:19


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Matthew 13:3-9, 18-23*
Then he(Jesus) told them many things in parables, saying: âA farmer went out to sow his seed. As he was scattering the seed, some fell along the path, and the birds came and ate it up. Some fell on rocky places, where it did not have much soil. It sprang up quickly, because the soil was shallow. But when the sun came up, the plants were scorched, and they withered because they had no root. Other seed fell among thorns, which grew up and choked the plants. Still other seed fell on good soil, where it produced a cropâa hundred, sixty or thirty times what was sown. Whoever has ears, let them hear.â

âListen then to what the parable of the sower means: When anyone hears the message about the kingdom and does not understand it, the evil one comes and snatches away what was sown in their heart. This is the seed sown along the path. The seed falling on rocky ground refers to someone who hears the word and at once receives it with joy. But since they have no root, they last only a short time. When trouble or persecution comes because of the word, they quickly fall away. The seed falling among the thorns refers to someone who hears the word, but the worries of this life and the deceitfulness of wealth choke the word, making it unfruitful. But the seed falling on good soil refers to someone who hears the word and understands it. This is the one who produces a crop, yielding a hundred, sixty or thirty times what was sown.â


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Galatians 2:16*
Yet we know that a person is not justified by works of the law but through faith in Jesus Christ, so we also have believed in Christ Jesus, in order to be justified by faith in Christ and not by works of the law, because by works of the law no one will be justified.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Genesis 15:6*

And he (Abraham) believed the Lord, and he counted it to him as righteousness.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

John 6: 26-29
Jesus answered them and said, &#8220;Most assuredly, I say to you, you seek Me, not because you saw the signs, but because you ate of the loaves and were filled. 27 Do not labor for the food which perishes, but for the food which endures to everlasting life, which the Son of Man will give you, because God the Father has set His seal on Him.&#8221;
28 Then they said to Him, &#8220;What shall we do, that we may work the works of God?&#8221;
29 Jesus answered and said to them, &#8220;This is the work of God, that you believe in Him whom He sent.&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*John 1:14*
And the Word became flesh and dwelt among us, and we have seen his glory, glory as of the only Son from the Father, full of grace and truth.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Romans 8:28-30*
And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose. For those whom he foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the image of his Son, in order that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. And those whom he predestined he also called, and those whom he called he also justified, and those whom he justified he also glorified.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Galatians 4:9*

But now that you have come to know God, or rather oto be known by God, how can you turn back again to the weak and worthless elementary principles of the world, whose slaves you want to be once more?


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Psalm 25:4-5

Shew me thy ways, O Lord; teach me thy paths. Lead me in thy truth and teach me: for thou art the God of my salvation; on thee do I wait all the day.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Galatians 5:13*

For you were called to freedom, brothers. Only do not use your freedom as an opportunity for the flesh, but through love serve one another.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Romans 14:12*
So then each of us will give an account of himself to God.

*Galatians 6:7*
Do not be deceived: God is not mocked, for whatever one sows, that will he also reap.

*Galatians 6:10*
So then, as we have opportunity, let us do good to everyone, and especially to those who are of the household of faith.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Galatians 6:1*
Brothers, if anyone is caught in any transgression, you who are spiritual should restore him in a spirit of gentleness. Keep watch on yourself, lest you too be tempted.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ephesians 2:4-5*
But God, being rich in mercy, because of the great love with which he loved us, even when we were dead in our trespasses, made us alive together with Christâby grace you have been saved.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayer request please! This is just asking for a small prayer. I am starting classes at Liberty University on Monday. I would like to have prayers that my health stays good and I keep getting better. Thank you all very much.

1Thes. 5:16-17

Rejoice evermore. Pray without ceasing.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ezekiel 37:23*
They shall not defile themselves anymore with their idols and their detestable things, or with any of their transgressions. But I will save them from all the backslidings in which they have sinned, and will cleanse them; and they shall be my people, and I will be their God.

Prayers, Dorothy. What are you studying?


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Right now I am studying religion to get a better background. Then I am going to switch to Christian Counseling at Liberty University. When I got out of the abuse that I was in the Christian counselor at the shelter got me through that first month.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Blue Rose,
I'm glad you got out of that bad situation. May God bless your studies and lead and guide you to know and do His will.


John 10:24 Then the Jews surrounded Him and said to Him, &#8220;How long do You keep us in doubt? If You are the Christ, tell us plainly.&#8221; 25 Jesus answered them, &#8220;I told you, and you do not believe. The works that I do in My Father&#8217;s name, they bear witness of Me. 26 But you do not believe, because you are not of My sheep, as I said to you.[b] 27 My sheep hear My voice, and I know them, and they follow Me. 28 And I give them eternal life, and they shall never perish; neither shall anyone snatch them out of My hand. 29 My Father, who has given _them_ to Me, is greater than all; and no one is able to snatch _them_ out of My Father&#8217;s hand. 30 I and _My_ Father are one.&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ezekiel 29:29*
And I will not hide my face anymore from them, when I pour out my Spirit upon the house of Israel, declares the Lord God.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

In one of my courses I am studying the Mind of Christ and spiritual gifts. 

Philippians 1:6

Being confident of this very thing, that He who has begun a good work in you will complete it until the day of Jesus Christ.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

*Proverbs 18:2*
"A fool finds no pleasure in understanding, but delights in airing his own opinions."


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't have time to read this whole thread, but I think I'm going to enjoy it!


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Hebrews 13:
20 Now may the God of peace who brought up our Lord Jesus from the dead, that great Shepherd of the sheep, through the blood of the everlasting covenant, 21 make you complete in every good work to do His will, working in you[d] what is well pleasing in His sight, through Jesus Christ, to whom _be_ glory forever and ever. Amen.
NKJV


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

1Corinthians 10:31
Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Written about 700 years before the Word became flesh.*

*Isaiah 53*

*New King James Version (NKJV)*


53 Who has believed our report? 
And to whom has the arm of the Lord been revealed?
2 For He shall grow up before Him as a tender plant,
And as a root out of dry ground.
He has no form or comeliness;
And when we see Him,
_There is_ no beauty that we should desire Him.
3 He is despised and rejected by men,
A Man of sorrows and acquainted with grief.
And we hid, as it were, _our_ faces from Him;
He was despised, and we did not esteem Him.

4 Surely He has borne our griefs
And carried our sorrows;
Yet we esteemed Him stricken,
Smitten by God, and afflicted.
5 But He _was_ wounded for our transgressions,
_He was_ bruised for our iniquities;
The chastisement for our peace _was_ upon Him,
And by His stripes we are healed.
6 All we like sheep have gone astray;
We have turned, every one, to his own way;
And the Lord has laid on Him the iniquity of us all.

7 He was oppressed and He was afflicted,
Yet He opened not His mouth;
He was led as a lamb to the slaughter,
And as a sheep before its shearers is silent,
So He opened not His mouth.
8 He was taken from prison and from judgment,
And who will declare His generation?
For He was cut off from the land of the living;
For the transgressions of My people He was stricken.
9 And they[a] made His grave with the wicked&#8212;
But with the rich at His death,
Because He had done no violence,
Nor _was any_ deceit in His mouth.

10 Yet it pleased the Lord to bruise Him;
He has put _Him_ to grief.
When You make His soul an offering for sin,
He shall see _His_ seed, He shall prolong _His_ days,
And the pleasure of the Lord shall prosper in His hand.
11 He shall see the labor of His soul,[b] _and_ be satisfied.
By His knowledge My righteous Servant shall justify many,
For He shall bear their iniquities.
12 Therefore I will divide Him a portion with the great,
And He shall divide the spoil with the strong,
Because He poured out His soul unto death,
And He was numbered with the transgressors,
And He bore the sin of many,
And made intercession for the transgressors.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ephesians 4:11-12*
And he gave the apostles, the prophets, the evangelists, the shepherds and teachers, to equip the saints for the work of ministry, for building up the body of Christ.

*Ephesians 4:32*
Be kind to one another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, as God in Christ forgave you.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Romans 8:14 For as many as are led by the Spirit of God, these are sons of God. 15 For you did not receive the spirit of bondage again to fear, but you received the Spirit of adoption by whom we cry out, &#8220;Abba, Father.&#8221; 16 The Spirit Himself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God, 17 and if children, then heirs&#8212;heirs of God and joint heirs with Christ, if indeed we suffer with _Him,_ that we may also be glorified together.
NKJV


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Romans 8:31-35*
What then shall we say to these things? If God is for us, who can be against us? He who did not spare his own Son but gave him up for us all, how will he not also with him graciously give us all things? Who shall bring any charge against God's elect? It is God who justifies. Who is to condemn? Christ Jesus is the one who died--more than that, who was raised--who is at the right hand of God, who indeed is interceding for us. Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or danger, or sword?


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ephesians 5:1-2*
Therefore be imitators of God, as beloved children. And walk in love, as Christ loved us and gave himself up for us, a fragrant offering and sacrifice to God.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Today, I am having to remember this verse.

1 Peter 5:7

Cast all of your anxiety on HIM because He cares for you.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Through the Lord's mercies we are not consumed. Because His compassions fail not. They are new every morning, great is His faithfulness.
Lamentations 3:22-23


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ephesians 6:11*
Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the schemes of the devil.

Tirzah, the verse you posted reminded me of this hymn. It's too bad we rarely hear the old hymns anymore. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0k1WhFtVp0o[/ame]


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Romans 8:35-39*

Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or danger, or sword? As it is written.

"For your sake we are being killed all the day long;
we are regarded as sheep to be slaughtered."

No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. For I am sure that neither death nor life, nor angels, nor rulers, nor things present, nor things to come, nor powers, nor height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Therefore we also, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which so easily ensnares _us,_ and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, 2 looking unto Jesus, the author and finisher of _our_ faith, who for the joy that was set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and has sat down at the right hand of the throne of God.

Hebrews 12:1,2 NKJV


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Hebrews 12:11

No discipline seems, pleasant at the time, but painful! Later on however, it produces a harvest of righteousness and peace for those, who have been trained by it.

Joshie thanks for the song. I miss listening to the old songs that granmee and poppy use to sing.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Finally, brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things _are_ noble, whatever things _are_ just, whatever things _are_ pure, whatever things _are_ lovely, whatever things _are_ of good report, if _there is_ any virtue and if _there is_ anything praiseworthy&#8212;meditate on these things.
Philippians 4:8 NKJV


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Philippians 1:15-18*

Some indeed preach Christ from envy and rivalry, but others from good will. The latter do it out of love, knowing that I am put here for the defense of the gospel. The former proclaim Christ out of selfish ambition, not sincerely but thinking to afflict me (Paul) in my imprisonment. What then? Only that in every way, whether in pretense or in truth, Christ is proclaimed, and in that I rejoice.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Colossians 1: 15-18
15 He [Jesus Christ] is the image of the invisible God, the firstborn over all creation. 16 For by Him all things were created that are in heaven and that are on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or principalities or powers. All things were created through Him and for Him. 17 And He is before all things, and in Him all things consist. 18 And He is the head of the body, the church, who is the beginning, the firstborn from the dead, that in all things He may have the preeminence.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Good morning everyone. God's blessing today.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Philippians 2:9-11*
Therefore God has highly exalted him (Jesus) and bestowed on him the name that is above every name, so that at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, in heaven and on earth and under the earth, and _every tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord_, to the glory of God the Father. (Italics mine)


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Philippians 3:1a*
Finally, my brothers, rejoice in the Lord.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 John 3:**1*
Behold, what manner of love the Father hath bestowed upon us, that we should be called the sons of God: therefore the world knoweth us not, because it knew him not. KJV


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Philippians 4:11b*
I have learned in whatever situation I am to be content.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Joshie, thank you so much for starting this thread. Unfortunately I am not on the computer very often these days so I don't post as often as I would like. I think that great is Thy Faithfulness is my favorite hymn.

I have made it a goal to memorize three verses a month and have done great this year. it's amazing how close I have grown to the Lord and to be able to encourage others through this. I would highly recommend not only memorizing His word but studying it too. Many times things are taken out of context and by studying inductively we can glean so much from Him.

For today:

_We also glory in tribulations knowing that tribulation produces perseverance and perseverance character and character hope...._

(and the really good part )

_...Now hope does not disappoint, because the love of God has been poured out in our hearts by the Holy Spirit who was given to us
*Roma*__*ns*_ _*5:3-5*_

Hope does NOT disappoint_*. *_He is our one true hope and is so faithful and loving, and always there for us


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Matthew 6:34
Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Colossians 1:13-14*
He has delivered us from the domain of darkness and transferred us to the kingdom of his beloved Son, in whom we have redemption, the forgiveness of sins.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Psalm 25:7*
Remember not the sins of my youth, nor my transgressions: according to thy mercy remember thou me for thy goodness' sake, O Lord. KJV


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Colossians 2:6-7*
Therefore, as you received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk in him, rooted and built up in him and established in the faith, just as you were taught, abounding in thanksgiving.

*Colossians 2:13-14*
And you, who were dead in your trespasses and the uncircumcision of your flesh, God made alive together with him, having forgiven us all our trespasses, by canceling the record of debt that stood against us with its legal demands. This he set aside, nailing it to the cross.

I am so thankful that others keep this thread going. It is good for my heart to know brothers and sisters in the Lord.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Colossians 3:1-2*
If then you have been raised with Christ, seek the things that are above, where Christ is, seated at the right hand of God. Set your minds on things that are above, not on things that are on earth.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Test time. So my 2 encouragement verses.

Hebrews 13:5 Never will I leave you; Never will I forsake you

1 Peter 5:7 Cast all of your anxiety on HIM because He cares for you.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Colossians 4:2*
Continue steadfastly in prayer, being watchful in it with thanksgiving.

Too often we think of prayer as something we do when we wake or before bed. In fact, we should be in constant prayer throughout the day.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Galatians 4:8*
Formerly, when you did not know God, you were enslaved to those that by nature are not gods.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 Corinthians 1:18*
For the word of the cross is folly to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*John 3: 36*

He that believeth on the Son hath everlasting life: and he that believeth not the Son shall not see life; but the wrath of God abideth on him.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Corinthians 1:3-5*
Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our affliction, so that we may be able to comfort those who are in any affliction, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God. For as we share abundantly in Christ's sufferings, so through Christ we share abundantly in comfort too.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 Thessalonians 4:13-18*
But we do not want you to be uninformed, brothers, about those who are asleep, that you may not grieve as others do who have no hope. For since we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so, through Jesus, God will bring with him those who have fallen asleep. For this we declare to you by a word from the Lord, that we who are alive, who are left until the coming of the Lord, will not precede those who have fallen asleep. For the Lord himself will descend from heaven with a cry of command, with the voice of an archangel, and with the sound of the trumpet of God. And the dead in Christ will rise first. Then we who are alive, who are left, will be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air, and so we will always be with the Lord. Therefore encourage one another with these words.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 Thessalonians 5:16-18*
Rejoice always, pray without ceasing, give thanks in all circumstances; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Thessalonians 1:6-10*
Since indeed God considers it just to repay with affliction those who afflict you, and to grant relief to you who are afflicted as well as to us, when the Lord Jesus is revealed from heaven with his mighty angels in flaming fire, inflicting vengeance on those who do not know God and on those who do not obey the gospel of our Lord Jesus. They will suffer the punishment of eternal destruction, away from (also means the destruction that comes from being away from) the presence of the Lord and from the glory of his might, when he comes on that day to be glorified in his saints, and to be marveled at among all who have believed, because our testimony to you was believed.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ephesians 1:4-9*
Even as he chose us in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and blameless before him. In love he predestined us for adoption as sons through Jesus Christ, according to the purpose of his will, to the praise of his glorious grace, with which he has blessed us in the Beloved. In him we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of our trespasses, according to the riches of his grace, which he lavished upon us, in all wisdom and insight making known to us the mystery of his will, according to his purpose, which he set forth in Christ.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Thessalonians 3:5*
May the Lord direct your hearts to the love of God and to the steadfastness of Christ.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Psalm 91:2

I will say of the Lord, _He is_ my refuge and my fortress: my God; in him will I trust.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Matthew 12:33-37

33 &#8220;Make a tree good and its fruit will be good, or make a tree bad and its fruit will be bad, for a tree is recognized by its fruit. 
34 You brood of vipers, how can you who are evil say anything good? For out of the over flow of the heart, the mouth, speaks.
35 A good man brings good things out of the good stored up in him, and an evil man brings evil things out of the evil stored up in him. 
36 But I tell you that everyone will have to give account on the day of judgment for every empty word they have spoken. 
37 For by your words you will be acquitted, and by your words you will be condemned.&#8221;


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Romans 1:16,17*
For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.
For therein is the righteousness of God revealed from faith to faith: as it is written, The just shall live by faith.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

&#1499;&#1497; &#1499;&#1499;&#1492; &#1488;&#1492;&#1489; &#1492;&#1488;&#1500;&#1493;&#1492;&#1497;&#1501; &#1488;&#1514; &#1492;&#1506;&#1493;&#1500;&#1501; &#1506;&#1491; &#1488;&#1513;&#1512; &#1504;&#1514;&#1503; &#1488;&#1514; &#1492;&#1489;&#1503; &#1492;&#1488;&#1495;&#1491; &#1493;&#1492;&#1497;&#1495;&#1497;&#1491; &#1513;&#1500;&#1493;, &#1499;&#1497; &#1499;&#1500; &#1502;&#1488;&#1502;&#1497;&#1503; &#1489;&#1493; &#1500;&#1488; &#1497;&#1497;&#1499;&#1512;&#1514; &#1488;&#1489;&#1500; &#1497;&#1513; &#1495;&#1497;&#1497; &#1504;&#1510;&#1495;. 17 &#1500;&#1488;&#1500;&#1493;&#1492;&#1497;&#1501; &#1500;&#1488; &#1513;&#1500;&#1495;&#1493; &#1488;&#1514; &#1489;&#1504;&#1493; &#1488;&#1500; &#1492;&#1506;&#1493;&#1500;&#1501; &#1500;&#1490;&#1504;&#1493;&#1514; &#1488;&#1514; &#1492;&#1506;&#1493;&#1500;&#1501;, &#1488;&#1500;&#1488; &#1499;&#1491;&#1497; &#1500;&#1492;&#1510;&#1497;&#1500; &#1488;&#1514; &#1492;&#1506;&#1493;&#1500;&#1501; &#1491;&#1512;&#1499;&#1493;. 18 &#1499;&#1500; &#1502;&#1497; &#1513;&#1502;&#1488;&#1502;&#1497;&#1503; &#1489;&#1493; &#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1500;&#1488; &#1490;&#1497;&#1504;&#1492;, &#1488;&#1489;&#1500; &#1502;&#1497; &#1513;&#1488;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493; &#1502;&#1488;&#1502;&#1497;&#1504;&#1497;&#1501; &#1506;&#1493;&#1502;&#1491; &#1499;&#1489;&#1512; &#1490;&#1497;&#1504;&#1492; &#1489;&#1490;&#1500;&#1500; &#1513;&#1492;&#1501; &#1500;&#1488; &#1492;&#1488;&#1502;&#1497;&#1504;&#1493; &#1489;&#1513;&#1502;&#1493; &#1513;&#1500; &#1488;&#1495;&#1491; &#1513;&#1500; &#1488;&#1500;&#1493;&#1492;&#1497;&#1501; &#1493;&#1489;&#1504;&#1493; &#1492;&#1497;&#1495;&#1497;&#1491;. 19 &#1494;&#1492; &#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1508;&#1505;&#1511; &#1492;&#1491;&#1497;&#1503;: &#1492;&#1488;&#1493;&#1512; &#1489;&#1488; &#1488;&#1500; &#1492;&#1506;&#1493;&#1500;&#1501;, &#1488;&#1489;&#1500; &#1488;&#1504;&#1513;&#1497;&#1501; &#1488;&#1492;&#1489;&#1493; &#1488;&#1514; &#1492;&#1495;&#1493;&#1513;&#1498; &#1489;&#1502;&#1511;&#1493;&#1501; &#1488;&#1493;&#1512;, &#1499;&#1497; &#1502;&#1506;&#1513;&#1497;&#1492;&#1501; &#1492;&#1497;&#1493; &#1512;&#1506;&#1497;&#1501;. 20 &#1499;&#1500; &#1502;&#1497; &#1513;&#1506;&#1493;&#1513;&#1492; &#1512;&#1506;&#1492; &#1513;&#1493;&#1504;&#1488; &#1488;&#1514; &#1492;&#1488;&#1493;&#1512;, &#1493;&#1500;&#1488; &#1497;&#1489;&#1493;&#1488;&#1493; &#1488;&#1500; &#1492;&#1488;&#1493;&#1512; &#1502;&#1495;&#1513;&#1513; &#1513;&#1502;&#1506;&#1513;&#1497;&#1492;&#1501; &#1497;&#1492;&#1497;&#1493; &#1495;&#1513;&#1493;&#1508;&#1497;&#1501;. 21 &#1488;&#1489;&#1500; &#1502;&#1497; &#1513;&#1495;&#1497; &#1500;&#1508;&#1497; &#1492;&#1488;&#1502;&#1514; &#1502;&#1490;&#1497;&#1506; &#1488;&#1500; &#1492;&#1488;&#1493;&#1512;, &#1499;&#1498; &#1513;&#1492;&#1493;&#1488; &#1497;&#1499;&#1493;&#1500; &#1492;&#1497;&#1492; &#1500;&#1512;&#1488;&#1493;&#1514; &#1489;&#1489;&#1497;&#1512;&#1493;&#1512; &#1499;&#1497; &#1502;&#1492; &#1513;&#1492;&#1501; &#1506;&#1513;&#1493; &#1504;&#1506;&#1513;&#1492; &#1489;&#1512;&#1488;&#1497;&#1497;&#1514;&#1493; &#1513;&#1500; &#1488;&#1500;&#1493;&#1492;&#1497;&#1501;.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Hebrews 2:14-16*

Inasmuch then as the children have partaken of flesh and blood, He {The Lord Jesus Christ} Himself likewise shared in the same, that through death He might destroy him who had the power of death, that is, the devil, and release those who through fear of death were all their lifetime subject to bondage. For indeed He does not give aid to angels, but He does give aid to the seed of Abraham.

*Galatians 3:7-9*
Therefore know that _only_ those who are of faith are sons of Abraham. And the Scripture, foreseeing that God would justify the Gentiles by faith, preached the gospel to Abraham beforehand, _saying,_ &#8220;In you all the nations shall be blessed.&#8221; So then those who _are_ of faith are blessed with believing Abraham.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 Timothy 1:15*
The saying is trustworthy and deserving of full acceptance, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners, of whom I am the foremost.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Isaiah 49: 15, 16
&#8220;Can a woman forget her nursing child,
And not have compassion on the son of her womb?
Surely they may forget,
Yet I will not forget you.
See, I have inscribed you on the palms _of My hands;_
Your walls _are_ continually before Me.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Timothy 2:1-6*
First of all, then, I urge that supplications, prayers, intercessions, and thanksgivings be made for all people, for kings and all who are in high positions, that we may lead a peaceful and quiet life, godly and dignified in every way. This is good, and it is pleasing in the sight of God our Savior, who desires all people to be saved and to come to the knowledge of the truth. For there is one God, and there is one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus, who gave himself as a ransom for all, which is the testimony given at the proper time.

This is a good reminder that we need to pray for our leaders even when we do not like them.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Psalm 4: 7,8*
You have put gladness in my heart,
More than in the season that their grain and wine increased.
I will both lie down in peace, and sleep;
For You alone, O LORD, make me dwell in safety.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

OK - I'm assuming that a lot of you know the bible pretty good - I read it each day - there is one passage that I can't somehow put together - maybe someone can put some light on it - In Matthew chapter 14 Jesus feeds 5000 starting with five loaves and 2 fish - then in Matthew chapter 15 - the same situation is encountered - this time they have seven loaves and some small fish and he feeds 4000 - before He feeds them - in verse 33 the disciples say to Him - where would we get so many loaves in a desolate place to satisfy such a great multitude - here's my question - why do the disciples ask this question - He just got done feeding 5000 - are their memories that short or what - would appreciate your thoughts on this - thanks - that is a good question to bring up if you have a bible study -


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 Timothy 3:16*

He was manifested in the flesh,
vindicated by the Spirit,
seen by angels,
proclaimed among the nations,
believed on in the world,
taken up in glory.

Joe, one would think that the disciples would remember that the Lord fed many with little such a short time before He fed the 4,000 but they were human. I am unsure that, even at that particular point, the disciples truly comprehended that Jesus was the Christ. I am reminded that Jesus told Peter that he would deny Him three times and Peter said that would never happen... but it did. We often forget that these men were men and we are all fallible.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 Timothy 4:10*
We have our hope set on the living God, who is the Savior of all people, especially of those who believe.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

James 3:8
But no man can tame the tongue. It is a restless evil, full of deadly poison.

James 4: 7-8
Therefore submit to God. Resist the devil and he will flee from you. Draw near to God and He will draw near to you.

James 5:16
Confess you trespasses to one another, and pray for one another, that you may be healed. The effective, fervent prayer of a righteous man avails much.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 4:12*
For the word of God is living and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 Timothy 6:3-4a*
If anyone teaches a different doctrine and does not agree with tthe sound words of our Lord Jesus Christ and the teaching that accords with godliness, he is puffed up with conceit and understands nothing.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Romans 8:15*
For you did not receive the spirit of slavery to fall back into fear, but you have received the Spirit of adoption as sons, by whom we cry, &#8220;Abba! Father!&#8221;

*2 Timothy 1:8-10*
Therefore do not be ashamed of the testimony about our Lord, nor of me (Paul) his prisoner, but share in suffering for the gospel by the power of God, who saved us and called us to a holy calling, not because of our works but because of his own purpose and grace, which he gave us in Christ Jesus before the ages began, and which now has been manifested through the appearing of our Savior Christ Jesus, who abolished death and brought life and immortality to light through the gospel.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Timothy 2:11-13*
The saying is trustworthy, for:
If we have died with him, we will also live with him;
if we endure, we will also reign with him;
if we deny him, he also will deny us;
if we are faithless, he remains faithfulâ
for he cannot deny himself.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Revelation 22 *

New International Version (NIV)

*Eden Restored*

22 Then the angel showed me the river of the water of life, as clear as crystal, flowing from the throne of God and of the Lamb 2 down the middle of the great street of the city. On each side of the river stood the tree of life, bearing twelve crops of fruit, yielding its fruit every month. And the leaves of the tree are for the healing of the nations. 3 No longer will there be any curse. The throne of God and of the Lamb will be in the city, and his servants will serve him. 4 They will see his face, and his name will be on their foreheads. 5 There will be no more night. They will not need the light of a lamp or the light of the sun, for the Lord God will give them light. And they will reign for ever and ever.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Isaiah 40: 28-31
Have you not known?
Have you not heard?
The everlasting God, the Lord,
The Creator of the ends of the earth,
Neither faints nor is weary.
His understanding is unsearchable.
He gives power to the weak,
And to _those who have_ no might He increases strength.
Even the youths shall faint and be weary,
And the young men shall utterly fall,
But those who wait on the Lord
Shall renew _their_ strength;
They shall mount up with wings like eagles,
They shall run and not be weary,
They shall walk and not faint.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

after reading forum today...i think this is fitting...including for myself.


*John 8:7*

Authorized (King James) Version (AKJV)

7 So when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto them, He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Timothy 3:1-5*
But understand this, that in the last days there will come times of difficulty. For people will be lovers of self, lovers of money, proud, arrogant, abusive, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, unholy, heartless, unappeasable, slanderous, without self-control, brutal, not loving good, treacherous, reckless, swollen with conceit, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God, having the appearance of godliness, but denying its power. Avoid such people.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Ephesians 4, 28 b
Let him labor, working with his hands the thing which is good, that he may have to give to him that needeth.


I love this verse. I was concerned, worried about my own life. I wondered if I was doing the things that God wanted me to do. I prayed to Him and ask and this is what I found.
Shalom Shabbat Lisa


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Romans 15:4*
For whatever things were written before were written for our learning, that we through the patience and comfort of the Scriptures might have hope.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Matthew 12:35-37

35 A good man brings good things out of the good stored up in him, and an evil man brings evil things out of the evil stored up in him. 
36 *But I tell you that everyone will have to give account on the day of judgment for every empty word they have spoken.* 
37 For by your words you will be acquitted, and by your words you will be condemned.â

I do not say this lightly, but when I get to Heaven, I pity those in line behind me.
There is a reason why Eternity has no end in time.
I'm going to be a while.......and I do not say that in jest, or lightly.

The Lord is so good to give us SO many warning in Scripture.
Warnings for our own good, and for the good of others.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Timothy 3:16-17*
All Scripture is breathed out by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, and for training in righteousness, that the man of God may be complete, equipped for every good work.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Matthew 12:35-37
> 
> 35 A good man brings good things out of the good stored up in him, and an evil man brings evil things out of the evil stored up in him.
> 36 *But I tell you that everyone will have to give account on the day of judgment for every empty word they have spoken.*
> ...


Amen !


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

none of us should ever pick up a stone.


*Romans 3:23*

New International Version (NIV)

23 for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God,


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Matthew 20:28*
The Son of Man came not to be served but to serve, and to give his life as a ransom for many.

We must remember that the great deceiver can trick us into thinking we're further in the line than we are. We must also remember that the thief next to Jesus on the cross went with Him to heaven. I know that there will be many, many people will have fewer words to explain than I.

*1 Timothy 1:15*
The saying is trustworthy and deserving of full acceptance, that Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners, of whom I am the foremost.

Paul says this even though the early church was taught to follow Paul's example.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Titus 3:4-7*
But when the goodness and loving kindness of God our Savior appeared, he saved us, not because of works done by us in righteousness, but according to his own mercy, by the washing of regeneration and renewal of the Holy Spirit, whom he poured out on us richly through Jesus Christ our Savior, so that being justified by his grace we might become heirs according to the hope of eternal life.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

John 14:1-4
&#8220;Let not your heart be troubled; you believe in God, believe also in Me. In My Father&#8217;s house are many mansions; if _it were_ not _so,_ I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you. And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again and receive you to Myself; that where I am, _there_ you may be also. And where I go you know, and the way you know.&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Philemon v 20b *
Refresh my heart in Christ.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 1:1-3*
Long ago, at many times and in many ways, God spoke to our fathers by the prophets, but in these last days he has spoken to us by his Son, whom he appointed the heir of all things, through whom also he created the world. He is the radiance of the glory of God and the exact imprint of his nature, and he upholds the universe by the word of his power. After making purification for sins, he sat down at the right hand of the Majesty on high.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 2:18*
For because he himself (Jesus) has suffered when tempted, he is able to help those who are being tempted.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 3:12-14*
Take care, brothers, lest there be in any of you an evil, unbelieving heart, leading you to fall away from the living God. But exhort one another every day, as long as it is called âtoday,â that none of you may be hardened by the deceitfulness of sin. For we have come to share in Christ, if indeed we hold our original confidence firm to the end.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 4:12-13*
For the word of God is living and active, sharper than any two-edged sword, piercing to the division of soul and of spirit, of joints and of marrow, and discerning the thoughts and intentions of the heart. And no creature is hidden from his sight, but all are naked and exposed to the eyes of him to whom we must give account.

*Hebrews 4:14-16*
Since then we have a great high priest who has passed through the heavens, Jesus, the Son of God, let us hold fast our confession. For we do not have a high priest who is unable to sympathize with our weaknesses, but one who in every respect has been tempted as we are, yet without sin. Let us then with confidence draw near to the throne of grace, that we may receive mercy and find grace to help in time of need.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*John 17:24-26* KJV
Father, I will that they also, whom thou hast given me, be with me where I am; that they may behold my glory, which thou hast given me: for thou lovedst me before the foundation of the world.
O righteous Father, the world hath not known thee: but I have known thee, and these have known that thou hast sent me.
And I have declared unto them thy name, and will declare it: that the love wherewith thou hast loved me may be in them, and I in them.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Ephesians 6:14-18

Stand therefore, having fastened on the breastplate of righteousness, and, as shoes for your feet, having put on the readiness given by the gospel of peace. In all circumstances take up the shield of faith with which you can extinguish all the flaming darts of the evil one; and take the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit which is the Word of God, praying at all times in the Spirit, with all prayer and supplication for all the saints.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Mark 16:19*
So then the Lord Jesus, after he had spoken to them, was taken up into heaven and sat down at the right hand of God.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Shalom Shabbat 
Exodus31 15,--17,
15 a
Six days may work be done but the seventh is a Sabbath of rest, holy to the lord: 
16 Wherefore the children of Israel shall keep the Sabbath to observe the Sabbath throughout their generations for a perpetual covenant.
17 It is a sign between me and the children of Israel for ever: for six days the Lord made heaven and earth, and on the seventh day he rested, and was refreshed.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 9:27-28*
And just as it is appointed for man to die once, and after that comes judgment, so Christ, having been offered once to bear the sins of many, will appear a second time, not to deal with sin but to save those who are eagerly waiting for him.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Psalm 36:7-10 KJV
How excellent is thy lovingkindness, O God! therefore the children of men put their trust under the shadow of thy wings.
They shall be abundantly satisfied with the fatness of thy house; and thou shalt make them drink of the river of thy pleasures.
For with thee is the fountain of life: in thy light shall we see light.
O continue thy lovingkindness unto them that know thee; and thy righteousness to the upright in heart.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 10:23-25*
Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for he who promised is faithful. And let us consider how to stir up one another to love and good works, not neglecting to meet together, as is the habit of some, but encouraging one another, and all the more as you see the Day drawing near.

These verses remind us that the Lord has commanded us to meet together. Part of being human is needing human companionship. The Lord wants us to meet together for fellowship with other believers. He wants us to go to church.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Matthew 5:17-19*

Authorized (King James) Version (AKJV)

17 Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil. 18 For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled. 19 Whosoever therefore shall break one of these least commandments, and shall teach men so, he shall be called the least in the kingdom of heaven: but whosoever shall do and teach _them_, the same shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 10:1*
Now faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Galatians 5:19-26*
Now the works of the flesh are evident, which are: adultery, fornication, uncleanness, lewdness, idolatry, sorcery, hatred, contentions, jealousies, outbursts of wrath, selfish ambitions, dissensions, heresies, envy, murders, drunkenness, revelries, and the like; of which I tell you beforehand, just as I also told _you_ in time past, that those who practice such things will not inherit the kingdom of God.
But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, self-control. Against such there is no law. And those _who are_ Christ&#8217;s have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires. If we live in the Spirit, let us also walk in the Spirit. Let us not become conceited, provoking one another, envying one another.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 12:1-2*

Therefore, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us also lay aside every weight, and sin which clings so closely, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, looking to Jesus, the founder and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is seated at the right hand of the throne of God.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 12:7-11*

It is for discipline that you have to endure. God is treating you as sons. For what son is there whom his father does not discipline? If you are left without discipline, in which all have participated, then you are illegitimate children and not sons. Besides this, we have had earthly fathers who disciplined us and we respected them. Shall we not much more be subject to the Father of spirits and live? For they disciplined us for a short time as it seemed best to them, but he disciplines us for our good, that we may share his holiness. For the moment all discipline seems painful rather than pleasant, but later it yields the peaceful fruit of righteousness to those who have been trained by it.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Matthew 7:13,14 NASB*
&#8220;Enter through the narrow gate; for the gate is wide and the way is broad that leads to destruction, and there are many who enter through it. &#8220;For the gate is small and the way is narrow that leads to life, and there are few who find it.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 13:5-6*
Keep your life free from _love*_ of money, and be content with what you have, for he has said, âI will never leave you nor forsake you.â So we can confidently say,

âThe Lord is my helper;
I will not fear;
what can man do to me?â

*my italics

*v. 8-9a*
Jesus Christ is the same yesterday and today and forever. Do not be led away by diverse and strange teachings, for it is good for the heart to be strengthened by grace.

God's Word and teaching are not different today from what they were when Christ lived on this Earth. His laws aren't different today even though social norms and lifestyles are different. We'd like to think differently sometimes but that's just a rationalization for our sinful behavior.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*James 1:2-3*
Count it all joy, my brothers, when you meet trials of various kinds, for you know that the testing of your faith produces steadfastness.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*James 4:7-8*

Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you. Draw near to God, and he will draw near to you. Cleanse your hands, you sinners, and purify your hearts, you double-minded.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*James 5:7-8*

Be patient, therefore, brothers, until the coming of the Lord. See how the farmer waits for the precious fruit of the earth, being patient about it, until it receives the early and the late rains. You also, be patient. Establish your hearts, for the coming of the Lord is at hand.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1Peter 1:3*

Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Psalm 46:10
He says, &#8220;Be still, and know that I am God;
I will be exalted among the nations,
I will be exalted in the earth.&#8221;


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Romans 8: 5-8*NKJV
For those who live according to the flesh set their minds on the things of the flesh, but those _who live_ according to the Spirit, the things of the Spirit. For to be carnally minded _is_ death, but to be spiritually minded _is_ life and peace. Because the carnal mind _is_ enmity against God; for it is not subject to the law of God, nor indeed can be. So then, those who are in the flesh cannot please God.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Galatians 5:13-26*

13 You, my brothers and sisters, were called to be free. But do not use your freedom to indulge the flesh; rather, serve one another humbly in love. 
14 For the entire law is fulfilled in keeping this one command: &#8220;Love your neighbor as yourself.&#8221;
15 If you bite and devour each other, watch out or you will be destroyed by each other. 
16 So I say, walk by the Spirit, and you will not gratify the desires of the flesh. 
17 For the flesh desires what is contrary to the Spirit, and the Spirit what is contrary to the flesh. They are in conflict with each other, so that you are not to do whatever you want. 

18 But if you are led by the Spirit, you are not under the law.

19 The acts of the flesh are obvious: sexual immorality, impurity and debauchery; 
20 idolatry and witchcraft; hatred, discord, jealousy, fits of rage, selfish ambition, dissensions, factions 
21 and envy; drunkenness, orgies, and the like. I warn you, as I did before, that those who live like this will not inherit the kingdom of God.

22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, forbearance, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 
23 gentleness and self-control. Against such things there is no law. 
24 Those who belong to Christ Jesus have crucified the flesh with its passions and desires. 
25 Since we live by the Spirit, let us keep in step with the Spirit. 
26 Let us not become conceited, provoking and envying each other.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

John 14:27
Peace I leave with you, My peace I give to you; not as the world gives do I give to you. Let not your heart be troubled, neither let it be afraid.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not sure why but HT wouldn't let me post this yesterday.

*1 Peter 2:18-25*

Servants, be subject to your masters with all respect, not only to the good and gentle but also to the unjust. For this is a gracious thing, when, mindful of God, one endures sorrows while suffering unjustly. For what credit is it if, when you sin and are beaten for it, you endure? *But if when you do good and suffer for it you endure, this is a gracious thing in the sight of God.* For to this you have been called, because Christ also suffered for you, leaving you an example, so that you might follow in his steps. He committed no sin, neither was deceit found in his mouth. When he was reviled, he did not revile in return; when he suffered, he did not threaten, but continued entrusting himself to him who judges justly. He himself bore our sins in his body on the tree, that we might die to sin and live to righteousness. By his wounds you have been healed. For you were straying like sheep, but have now returned to the Shepherd and Overseer of your souls.

*my bolding


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I have been concerned about the number of people who will go to be with our Lord. Lots of things are symbols for what will come. Abraham's willingness to sacrifice his only (legitimate) son, Isaac, was a symbol of The Father's sacrificing His one and only Son as a payment for our sins. 

In the days of Noah, a remnant of the earth's population (only eight people) was saved. The Bible talks repeatedly about the remnant of believers in the end times. It makes me wonder how few people will really be here when the Lord comes. 

*1Peter 3:20*

Because they formerly did not obey, when God's patience waited in the days of Noah, while the ark was being prepared, in which a few, that is, eight persons, were brought safely through water.


Reading this _really_ convicted me. It is so easy to explain why my way is better than it is to submit. In today's way of thinking people say that we are oppressed when we submit to our husbands. We need to realize that submitting to our husbands is a model for Christ's submission to the Father when he gave His life in order to bear our sins. Today it is easy to get out of a bad marriage or not submit to an ungodly man. The Lord doesn't tell us to submit only to godly men. Our godly behavior may well bring ungodly husbands to the Lord by our behavior, not our words. This is deep and difficult stuff that goes away from human thinking. This life is merely a speck in eternity. 

*1 Peter 3:1-6*

Likewise, wives, be subject to your own husbands, so that even if some do not obey the word, they may be won without a word by the conduct of their wives, when they see your respectful and pure conduct. Do not let your adorning be external&#8212;the braiding of hair and the putting on of gold jewelry, or the clothing you wear&#8212;but let your adorning be the hidden person of the heart with the imperishable beauty of a gentle and quiet spirit, which in God's sight is very precious. For this is how the holy women who hoped in God used to adorn themselves, by submitting to their own husbands, as Sarah obeyed Abraham, calling him lord. And you are her children, if you do good and do not fear anything that is frightening.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Psalm 103: 11-14*
For as the heavens are high above the earth,
_So_ great is His mercy toward those who fear Him;
As far as the east is from the west,
_So_ far has He removed our transgressions from us.
As a father pities _his_ children,
_So_ the Lord pities those who fear Him.
For He knows our frame;
He remembers that we _are_ dust.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1 Corinthians 7:15-16

15 But if the unbeliever leaves, let it be so. The brother or the sister is not bound in such circumstances; God has called us to live in peace. 

16 How do you know, wife, whether you will save your husband? Or, how do you know, husband, whether you will save your wife?


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 Peter 4:16*

Yet if anyone suffers as a Christian, let him not be ashamed, but let him glorify God in that name.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Hebrews 10:19-23
Therefore, brethren, having boldness to enter the Holiest by the blood of Jesus, by a new and living way which He consecrated for us, through the veil, that is, His flesh, and _having_ a High Priest over the house of God, let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, having our hearts sprinkled from an evil conscience and our bodies washed with pure water. Let us hold fast the confession of _our_ hope without wavering, for He who promised _is_ faithful.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 Pet34 5:8-9*

Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour. Resist him, firm in your faith, knowing that the same kinds of suffering are being experienced by your brotherhood throughout the world.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Peter 1:5b-7*

Make every effort to supplement your faith with virtue, and virtue with knowledge, and knowledge with self-control, and self-control with steadfastness, and steadfastness with godliness, and godliness with brotherly affection, and brotherly affection with love.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*John 1: 10-13*
He was in the world, and the world was made through Him, and the world did not know Him. He came to His own, and His own did not receive Him. But as many as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, to those who believe in His name: who were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Psalm 96:5*

For all the gods of the peoples are worthless idols,
but the Lord made the heavens.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Peter 2:20-22*

For if, after they have escaped the defilements of the world through the knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, they are again entangled in them and overcome, the last state has become worse for them than the first. For it would have been better for them never to have known the way of righteousness than after knowing it to turn back from the holy commandment delivered to them. What the true proverb says has happened to them: âThe dog returns to its own vomit, and the sow, after washing herself, returns to wallow in the mire.â


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Isaiah 57:6-8*

Among the smooth stones of the valley is your portion; they, they, are your lot; to them you have poured out a drink offering, you have brought a grain offering. Shall I relent for these things? On a high and lofty mountain you have set your bed, and there you went up to offer sacrifice.

Behind the door and the doorpost you have set up your memorial; for, deserting me, you have uncovered your bed, you have gone up to it, you have made it wide; and you have made a covenant for yourself with them, you have loved their bed, you have looked on nakedness.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Philippians 1:9-11*
And this I pray, that your love may abound still more and more in knowledge and all discernment, that you may approve the things that are excellent, that you may be sincere and without offense till the day of Christ, being filled with the fruits of righteousness which _are_ by Jesus Christ, to the glory and praise of God.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Psalm 126: 5,6*

Those who sow in tears
Shall reap in joy.
He who continually goes forth weeping,
Bearing seed for sowing,
Shall doubtless come again with rejoicing,
Bringing his sheaves _with him._


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 Peter 2: 9-10* from ESV
But you are a chosen race, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, a people for his own possession, that you may proclaim the excellencies of him who called you out of darkness into his marvelous light. Once you were not a people, but now you are God's people; once you had not received mercy, but now you have received mercy.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 Corinthians 1:26-29*

Brothers, think of what you were when you were called. Not many of you were wise by human standards; not many were influential; not many were of noble birth. But God chose the foolish things of the world to shame the wise; God chose the weak things of the world to shame the strong. He chose the lowly things of this world and the despised things---and the things that are not---to nullify the things that are, so that no one may boast before him.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Malichi 3:16-18 KJV*

Then they that feared the Lord spake often one to another: and the Lord hearkened, and heard it, and a book of remembrance was written before him for them that feared the Lord, and that thought upon his name.
And they shall be mine, saith the Lord of hosts, in that day when I make up my jewels; and I will spare them, as a man spareth his own son that serveth him. 
Then shall ye return, and discern between the righteous and the wicked, between him that serveth God and him that serveth him not.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Romans 8:28-30*

And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose. For those whom he foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the image of his Son, in order that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. And those whom he predestined he also called, and those whom he called he also justified, and those whom he justified he also glorified... For I am sure that neither death nor life, nor angels nor rulers nor things present nor things to come, nor powers, nor height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Ephesians 1:3-6* KJV
3 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who hath blessed us with all spiritual blessings in heavenly places in Christ:
4 According as he hath chosen us in him before the foundation of the world, that we should be holy and without blame before him in love:
5 Having predestinated us unto the adoption of children by Jesus Christ to himself, according to the good pleasure of his will,
6 To the praise of the glory of his grace, wherein he hath made us accepted in the beloved.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Peter 3:15-18*

And count the patience of our Lord as salvation, just as our beloved brother Paul also wrote to you according to the wisdom given him, as he does in all his letters when he speaks in them of these matters. *There are some things in them (Paul's writings) that are hard to understand, which the ignorant and unstable twist to their own destruction, as they do the other Scriptures. *You therefore, beloved, knowing this beforehand, take care that you are not carried away with the error of lawless people and lose your own stability. But grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. To him be the glory both now and to the day of eternity. Amen.

*my bolding


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 John 1:8-10*

If we say we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us. If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. If we say we have not sinned, we make him a liar, and his word is not in us.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Colossians 2*:*6,7 NKJV*
As you therefore have received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk in Him, 7 rooted and built up in Him and established in the faith, as you have been taught, abounding in it with thanksgiving.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Romans 15:13 *
Now may the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace in believing, that you may abound in hope by the power of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 John 2:23*

No one who denies the Son has the Father. Whoever confesses the Son has the Father also.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Galatians 3:26-29*
26 For you are all sons of God through faith in Christ Jesus. 27 For as many of you as were baptized into Christ have put on Christ. 28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free, there is neither male nor female; for you are all one in Christ Jesus. 29 And if you _are_ Christ&#8217;s, then you are Abraham&#8217;s seed, and heirs according to the promise.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 John 3:5*

You know that he appeared in order to take away sins, and in him there is no sin.

*1 John 2:28*
And now, little children, abide in him, so that when he appears we may have confidence and not shrink from him in shame at his coming.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Romans 10:1-13*
Brethren, my heart&#8217;s desire and prayer to God for Israel is that they may be saved. 2 For I bear them witness that they have a zeal for God, but not according to knowledge. 3 For they being ignorant of God&#8217;s righteousness, and seeking to establish their own righteousness, have not submitted to the righteousness of God. 4 For Christ _is_ the end of the law for righteousness to everyone who believes 
5 For Moses writes about the righteousness which is of the law, &#8220;The man who does those things shall live by them.&#8221; 6 But the righteousness of faith speaks in this way, &#8220;Do not say in your heart, &#8216;Who will ascend into heaven?&#8217;&#8221; (that is, to bring Christ down _from above_) 7 or, &#8220;&#8216;Who will descend into the abyss?&#8217;&#8221; (that is, to bring Christ up from the dead). 8 But what does it say? &#8220;The word is near you, in your mouth and in your heart&#8221; (that is, the word of faith which we preach): 9 that if you confess with your mouth the Lord Jesus and believe in your heart that God has raised Him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 For with the heart one believes unto righteousness, and with the mouth confession is made unto salvation. 

11 For the Scripture says, &#8220;Whoever believes on Him will not be put to shame.&#8221; 12 For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek, for the same Lord over all is rich to all who call upon Him. 13 For &#8220;whoever calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved.&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 John 3:1*

See what kind of love the Father has given to us, that we should be called children of God; and so we are. The reason why the world does not know us is that it did not know him.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 John 4:1-3a*

Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, for many false prophets have gone out into the world. By this you know the Spirit of God: every spirit that confesses that Jesus Christ has come in the flesh is from God, and every spirit that does not confess Jesus is not from God.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 John 5:3*

For this is the love of God, that we keep his commandments. And *his commandments are not burdensome.*

*my bolding


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Ephesians 2: 8-10*
8 For by grace you have been saved through faith, and that not of yourselves; _it is_ the gift of God, 9 not of works, lest anyone should boast. 10 For we are His workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand that we should walk in them.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 John 1:6*

And this is love, that we walk according to his commandments; this is the commandment, just as you have heard from the beginning, so that you should walk in it.

God's definition of love is a lot different from society's current one.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Jude v24-25*

Now to him who is able to keep you from stumbling and to present you blameless before the presence of his glory with great joy, to the only God, our Savior, through Jesus Christ our Lord, be glory, majesty, dominion, and authority, before all time and now and forever. Amen.

Jude is a great little book that I've found really appropriate in our time.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*John 10:27-30*
27 My sheep hear My voice, and I know them, and they follow Me. 28 And I give them eternal life, and they shall never perish; neither shall anyone snatch them out of My hand. 29 My Father, who has given _them_ to Me, is greater than all; and no one is able to snatch _them_ out of My Father&#8217;s hand. 30 I and _My_ Father are one.&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 1:8*

âI am the Alpha and the Omega,â says the Lord God, âwho is and who was and who is to come, the Almighty.â


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Isaiah 26: 3*
You will keep _him_ in perfect peace,
_Whose_ mind _is_ stayed _on You,_
Because he trusts in You.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 3:11a*

I am coming soon.



*His time is not our time. Our lives are but a blip on the screen. Every second of the day we must act as if He is coming now. (my comment)


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 John 4:1*

Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, for many false prophets have gone out into the world.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ephesians 2:4-7*

But God, being rich in mercy, because of the great love with which he loved us, even when we were dead in our trespasses, made us alive together with Christâby grace you have been savedâand raised us up with him and seated us with him in the heavenly places in Christ Jesus, so that in the coming ages he might show the immeasurable riches of his grace in kindness toward us in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*James 5

*
16 Confess your faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed . The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much. 17 Elias was a man subject to like passions as we are, and he prayed earnestly that it might not rain : and it rained not on the earth by the space of three years and six months. 18 And he prayed again, and the heaven gave rain, and the earth brought forth her fruit.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*James 1:12*

Blessed is the man who remains steadfast under trial, for when he has stood the test he will receive the crown of life, which God has promised to those who love him.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Hebrews 1

*
1God, who at various times and in various ways spoke in time past to the fathers by the prophets, 2has in these last days spoken to us by His Son, whom He has appointed heir of all things, through whom also He made the worlds; 3who being the brightness of His glory and the express image of His person, and upholding all things by the word of His power, when He had by Himself purged our sins, sat down at the right hand of the Majesty on high, 4having become so much better than the angels, as He has by inheritance obtained a more excellent name than they.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Hebrews 12*

1Therefore we also, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which so easily ensnares us, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, 2looking unto Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith, who for the joy that was set before Him endured the cross, despising the shame, and has sat down at the right hand of the throne of God.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

* 1 Corinthians 1:21 (KJV) *

For after that in the wisdom of God the world by wisdom knew not God, it pleased God by the foolishness of preaching to save them that believe.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Joshie said:


> *Revelation 3:11a*
> 
> I am coming soon.


Wish I could "like" this one a thousand times.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Just for you Pony...



 * Hebrews 10:37 (KJV) *

For yet a little while, and he that shall come will come, and will not tarry.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Just for you Pony...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, JD!

Revelation 22:20
Amen! Come, Lord Jesus!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*2 Corinthians 11:12-15*

And what I (Paul) am doing I will continue to do, in order to undermine the claim of those who would like to claim that in their boasted mission they work on the same terms as we do. For such men are false apostles, deceitful workmen, disguising themselves as apostles of Christ. And no wonder, for even Satan disguises himself as an angel of light. So it is no surprise if his servants, also, disguise themselves as servants of righteousness. Their end will correspond to their deeds.


It's funny that people portray Satan as an evil looking maniac. How would he then be successful? No, he's attractive. Remember, he is a fallen angel. On a much, much smaller context, most successful serial murderers look like everybody else. They don't look evil or stand out from the rest of us.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Ephesians 6*

*12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.*


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 3:19-20*

Those whom I love, I reprove and discipline, so be zealous and repent. Behold, I stand at the door and knock. If anyone hears my voice and opens the door, I will come in to him and eat with him, and he with me.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Joshie said:


> *2 Corinthians 11:12-15*
> 
> And what I (Paul) am doing I will continue to do, in order to undermine the claim of those who would like to claim that in their boasted mission they work on the same terms as we do. For such men are false apostles, deceitful workmen, disguising themselves as apostles of Christ. And no wonder, for even Satan disguises himself as an angel of light. So it is no surprise if his servants, also, disguise themselves as servants of righteousness. Their end will correspond to their deeds.


*Matthew 7:21-23*

King James Version (KJV)

21 Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.
22 Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?
23 And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Luke 17:7-10*

"Will any one of you who has a servant plowing or keeping sheep say to him when he has come in from the field, 'Come at once and recline at table?' Will he not rather say to him, 'Prepare supper for me, and dress properly, and serve me while I eat and drink, and afterward you will eat and drink?' Does he thank the servant because he did what was commanded? So you also, when you have done all that you were commanded, say 'We are unworthy servants; we have only done what was our duty.'"

My parents adopted four children because they were led to by the Lord. People often told me how wonderful they were. Well, they weren't. They did what the Lord led them to do. They didn't do anything special. If they had not done this they would have sinned. I'm not saying that not adopting is sinful for everybody but it would have been for them. 

Doing the right thing is nothing special and no reason for reward. It's nothing more than doing the right thing.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 4:11*

&#8220;Worthy are you, our Lord and God,
to receive glory and honor and power,
for you created all things,
and by your will they existed and were created.&#8221;

*I almost always quote the ESV.
Johnny, unfortunately, many who claim to belong to God and do many good things, have hearts not fully committed to Him. We are commanded to do works because they are an outward sign of faith. Without faith, though, those works are dead. (James 2:14-26) We must be wary and vigilant because Satan is not an ugly, scary creature. He is a beautiful and attractive deceiver.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Psalm 33:9*

For he spoke, and it came to be;
he commanded, and it stood firm.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Matthew 7:
22 Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?
23 And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Psalm 33:20-22*

Our soul waits for the Lord;
he is our help and our shield.
For our heart is glad in him,
because we trust in his holy name.
Let your steadfast love, O Lord, be upon us,
even as we hope in you.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 5:13*

And I heard every creature in heaven and on earth and under the earth and in the sea, and all that is in them, saying,
âTo him who sits on the throne and to the Lamb
be blessing and honor and glory and might forever and ever!â


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 John 2: 15-17 *
Do not love the world or the things in the world. If anyone loves the world, the love of the Father is not in him. 16 For all that _is_ in the worldâthe lust of the flesh, the lust of the eyes, and the pride of lifeâis not of the Father but is of the world. 17 And the world is passing away, and the lust of it; but he who does the will of God abides forever.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 5:9-10*

And they sang a new song, saying,
âWorthy are you to take the scroll
and to open its seals,
for you were slain, and by your blood you ransomed people for God
from every tribe and language and people and nation,
and you have made them a kingdom and priests to our God,
and they shall reign on the earth.â


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Romans 12

*
_1_ I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, _which is_ your reasonable service.
_2_ And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what _is_ that good, and acceptable, and perfect will of God.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*John 1:9-13*

(John the Baptist said) The true light, which gives light to everyone, was coming into the world. He was in the world, and the world was made through him, yet the world did not know him. He came to his own, and his own people did not receive him. But to all who did receive him, who believed in his name, he gave the right to become children of God, who were born, not of blood nor of the will of the flesh nor of the will of man, but of God.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*NKJV 
Luke 8 *
19 Then His mother and brothers came to Him, and could not approach Him because of the crowd. 20 And it was told Him _by some,_ who said, &#8220;Your mother and Your brothers are standing outside, desiring to see You.&#8221;
21 But He answered and said to them, &#8220;My mother and My brothers are these who hear the word of God and do it.&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 6:9-11*

When he opened the fifth seal, I saw under the altar the souls of those who had been slain for the word of God and for the witness they had borne. They cried out with a loud voice, âO Sovereign Lord, holy and true, how long before you will judge and avenge our blood on those who dwell on the earth?â Then they were each given a white robe and told to rest a little longer, until the number of their fellow servants and their brothers should be complete, who were to be killed as they themselves had been.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 7:11-12*

And all the angels were standing around the throne and around the elders and the four living creatures, and they fell on their faces before the throne and worshiped God, saying, âAmen! Blessing and glory and wisdom and thanksgiving and honor and power and might be to our God forever and ever! Amen.â


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Romans 5: 1-5*
Therefore, having been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ, 2 through whom also we have access by faith into this grace in which we stand, and rejoice in hope of the glory of God. 3 And not only _that,_ but we also glory in tribulations, knowing that tribulation produces perseverance; 4 and perseverance, character; and character, hope. 5 Now hope does not disappoint, because the love of God has been poured out in our hearts by the Holy Spirit who was given to us.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*James 1:14-15*

But each person is tempted when he is lured and enticed by his own desire. Then desire when it has conceived gives birth to sin, and sin when it is fully grown brings forth death.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 9:20-21*

The rest of mankind, who were not killed by these plagues, did not repent of the works of their hands nor give up worshiping demons and idols of gold and silver and bronze and stone and wood, which cannot see or hear or walk, nor did they repent of their murders or their sorceries or their sexual immorality or their thefts.

What is scary is that seeing the consequences of our sins does not stop us from continuing in sin.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Ephesians 2:8-9*

King James Version (KJV)

8 For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God:
9 Not of works, lest any man should boast.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Jeremiah 1:16*

And I will declare my judgments against them, for all their evil in forsaking me. They have made offerings to other gods and worshiped the works of their own hands.

Too often today, our churches entertain our children instead of teaching them. We seem to excuse young people, thinking and teaching them, that they are too young to make a difference and spread His Word. That brings to mind Mary. She was a young teen when she bore Christ.

*Jeremiah 1:6-8*

Then I said, &#8220;Ah, Lord God! Behold, I do not know how to speak, for I am only a youth.&#8221; But the Lord said to me,
&#8220;Do not say, &#8216;I am only a youth&#8217;;
for to all to whom I send you, you shall go,
and whatever I command you, you shall speak.
Do not be afraid of them,
for I am with you to deliver you,
declares the Lord."


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Daniel 5:23b*

And you have praised the gods of silver and gold, of bronze, iron, wood, and stone, which do not see or hear or know, but the God in whose hand is your breath, and whose are all your ways, you have not honored.

Isn't it funny how applicable the Old Testament is to our lives today? We honor things instead of The Most High God. Our society is really no different than theirs.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*1 Peter 4:12-13*

King James Version (KJV)

12 Beloved, think it not strange concerning the fiery trial which is to try you, as though some strange thing happened unto you:
13 But rejoice, inasmuch as ye are partakers of Christ's sufferings; that, when his glory shall be revealed, ye may be glad also with exceeding joy.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Psalm 139:23-24*

Search me, O God, and know my heart!
Try me and know my thoughts!
And see if there be any grievous way in me,
and lead me in the way everlasting!


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Titus 1:15,16
To the pure all things are pure, but to those who are defiled and unbelieving nothing is pure; but even their mind and conscience are defiled. They profess to know God, but in works they deny _Him,_ being abominable, disobedient, and disqualified for every good work.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 12:1-2*

Therefore, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us also lay aside every weight, and sin which clings so closely, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, looking to Jesus, the founder and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is seated at the right hand of the throne of God. 

Susan, the verse you posted is so reminiscent of the story of the bridegroom and the virgins. I am frightened by the fact that many, if not even most, people think they are believers when they aren't; there's the last little doubt in their hearts. I think that we must constantly evaluate our hearts. I'm not in any way saying that anybody can pluck His child from Him; I believe that the great deceiver has done his work very well.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 12:29*

For our God is a consuming fire.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ephesians 4:4-7*

There is one body and one Spiritâjust as you were called to the one hope that belongs to your callâone Lord, one faith, one baptism, one God and Father of all, who is over all and through all and in all. But grace was given to each one of us according to the measure of Christ's gift.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

reflect on the last 8 words for a bit.



*Revelation 11:18*

New American Standard Bible (NASB)

18 And the nations were enraged, and Your wrath came, and the time _came_ for the dead to be judged, and _the time_ to [a]reward Your bond-servants the prophets and the [b]saints and those who fear Your name, the small and the great, and to destroy those who destroy the earth.&#8221;


*Revelation 11:18*

Authorized (King James) Version (AKJV)

18 And the nations were angry, and thy wrath is come, and the time of the dead, that they should be judged, and that thou shouldest give reward unto thy servants the prophets, and to the saints, and them that fear thy name, small and great; and shouldest destroy them which destroy the earth.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Psalm 118:24*
This _is_ the day the Lord has made;
We will rejoice and be glad in it.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*1 Corinthians 1:18-31* For the word of the cross is foolishness to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God. (19) For it is written, "I WILL DESTROY THE WISDOM OF THE WISE, AND THE CLEVERNESS OF THE CLEVER I WILL SET ASIDE." (20) Where is the wise man? Where is the scribe? Where is the debater of this age? Has not God made foolish the wisdom of the world? (21) For since in the wisdom of God the world through its wisdom did not _come to_ know God, God was well-pleased through the foolishness of the message preached to save those who believe. (22) For indeed Jews ask for signs and Greeks search for wisdom; (23) but we preach Christ crucified, to Jews a stumbling block and to Gentiles foolishness, (24) but to those who are the called, both Jews and Greeks, Christ the power of God and the wisdom of God. (25) Because the foolishness of God is wiser than men, and the weakness of God is stronger than men. (26) For consider your calling, brethren, that there were not many wise according to the flesh, not many mighty, not many noble; (27) but God has chosen the foolish things of the world to shame the wise, and God has chosen the weak things of the world to shame the things which are strong, (28) and the base things of the world and the despised God has chosen, the things that are not, so that He may nullify the things that are, (29) so that no man may boast before God. (30) But by His doing you are in Christ Jesus, who became to us wisdom from God, and righteousness and sanctification, and redemption, (31) so that, just as it is written, "LET HIM WHO BOASTS, BOAST IN THE LORD." *2:1-14 *And when I came to you, brethren, I did not come with superiority of speech or of wisdom, proclaiming to you the testimony of God. (2) For I determined to know nothing among you except Jesus Christ, and Him crucified. (3) I was with you in weakness and in fear and in much trembling, (4) and my message and my preaching were not in persuasive words of wisdom, but in demonstration of the Spirit and of power, (5) so that your faith would not rest on the wisdom of men, but on the power of God. (6) Yet we do speak wisdom among those who are mature; a wisdom, however, not of this age nor of the rulers of this age, who are passing away; (7) but we speak God's wisdom in a mystery, the hidden _wisdom_ which God predestined before the ages to our glory; (8) _the wisdom_ which none of the rulers of this age has understood; for if they had understood it they would not have crucified the Lord of glory; (9) but just as it is written, "THINGS WHICH EYE HAS NOT SEEN AND EAR HAS NOT HEARD, AND _which_ HAVE NOT ENTERED THE HEART OF MAN, ALL THAT GOD HAS PREPARED FOR THOSE WHO LOVE HIM." (10) For to us God revealed _them_ through the Spirit; for the Spirit searches all things, even the depths of God. (11) For who among men knows the _thoughts_ of a man except the spirit of the man which is in him? Even so the _thoughts_ of God no one knows except the Spirit of God. (12) Now we have received, not the spirit of the world, but the Spirit who is from God, so that we may know the things freely given to us by God, (13) which things we also speak, not in words taught by human wisdom, but in those taught by the Spirit, combining spiritual _thoughts_ with spiritual _words._ (14) But a natural man does not accept the things of the Spirit of God, for they are foolishness to him; and he cannot understand them, because they are spiritually appraised. (NASB)


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 12:7-12*

Now war arose in heaven, Michael and his angels fighting against the dragon. And the dragon and his angels fought back, but he was defeated, and there was no longer any place for them in heaven. And tthe great dragon was thrown down, that ancient serpent, who is called the devil and Satan, the deceiver of the whole world&#8212;whe was thrown down to the earth, and his angels were thrown down with him. And I heard a loud voice in heaven, saying, &#8220;Now the salvation and the power and the kingdom of our God and the authority of his Christ have come, for the accuser of our brothers has been thrown down, who accuses them day and night before our God. And they have conquered him by the blood of the Lamb and by the word of their testimony, for they loved not their lives even unto death. Therefore, rejoice, O heavens and you who dwell in them! But woe to you, O earth and sea, for the devil has come down to you in great wrath, because he knows that his time is short!&#8221;

I think we often forget that Satan still comes to and goes out of Heaven. Thankfully, his time is short.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Revelation 19:11-16*

New King James Version (NKJV)

*Christ on a White Horse*

11 Now I saw heaven opened, and behold, a white horse. And He who sat on him _was_ called Faithful and True, and in righteousness He judges and makes war. 12 His eyes _were_ like a flame of fire, and on His head _were_ many crowns. He had[a] a name written that no one knew except Himself. 13 He _was_ clothed with a robe dipped in blood, and His name is called The Word of God. 14 And the armies in heaven, clothed in fine linen, white and clean,[b] followed Him on white horses. 15 Now out of His mouth goes a sharp[c] sword, that with it He should strike the nations. And He Himself will rule them with a rod of iron. He Himself treads the winepress of the fierceness and wrath of Almighty God. 16 And He has on _His_ robe and on His thigh a name written:
KING OF KINGS AND
LORD OF LORDS.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Luke 10:17-20* NKJV
Then the seventy returned with joy, saying, &#8220;Lord, even the demons are subject to us in Your name.&#8221;
And He said to them, &#8220;I saw Satan fall like lightning from heaven. Behold, I give you the authority to trample on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy, and nothing shall by any means hurt you. 20 Nevertheless do not rejoice in this, that the spirits are subject to you, but rather rejoice because your names are written in heaven.&#8221;


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Philippians 4:8-9

8 Finally brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable - if anything is excellent or praiseworthy - think about such things. 9 Whatever you have learned or received or heard from me, or seen in me - put into practice. And the God of peace will be with you.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Joshie said:


> *Hebrews 12:1-2*
> 
> Therefore, since we are surrounded by so great a cloud of witnesses, let us also lay aside every weight, and sin which clings so closely, and let us run with endurance the race that is set before us, looking to Jesus, the founder and perfecter of our faith, who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is seated at the right hand of the throne of God.
> 
> Susan, the verse you posted is so reminiscent of the story of the bridegroom and the virgins. I am frightened by the fact that many, if not even most, people think they are believers when they aren't; there's the last little doubt in their hearts. I think that we must constantly evaluate our hearts. I'm not in any way saying that anybody can pluck His child from Him; I believe that the great deceiver has done his work very well.


Not trying to be argumentative, but what you said confuses me.

Are you saying that believers don't have doubts? I know that I do, and there are many people who have been following Him all their lives who struggle - even on their deathbeds. 

The father in Mark 9:24 struggled, too. The Lord still healed the man's son.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*John 4:13-14*

Jesus said to her, âEveryone who drinks of this water will be thirsty again, but whoever drinks of the water that I will give him will never be thirsty again. The water that I will give him will become in him a spring of water welling up to eternal life.â

Pony, I'm not suggesting that we don't all have doubts and severe trials. That reminds me of John. While he was in prison he sent word to Jesus asking if he was truly the Christ. Peter denied Him three times. 

I'm just saying that Satan is the great deceiver and we need to remember the story of the bridegroom and virgins. They all thought they were saved but half truly were not. I also think of David. He did some really terrible things yet God called him a man after His own heart. When we struggle and when we sin do we go right back to Him? This all such weighty and confusing stuff. I sure don't get it all. I just try to go back and evaluate my heart and ask Him to show me what He wants out of me.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Psalm 143:8

Cause me to hear Your loving kindness in the morning, for on You I do lean and in You do I trust. Cause me to know the way wherein I should walk, for I lift my inner self to You.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks, Joshie, for elaborating. <3


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Luke 17:5*

King James Version (KJV)

5 And the apostles said unto the Lord, Increase our faith.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

A solid prayer life will ultimately increase your faith.

I recommend reading the books on prayer by E. M. Bounds


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*John 4:24-26*

God is spirit, and those who worship him must worship in spirit and truth.â The woman said to him, âI know that Messiah is coming (he who is called Christ). When he comes, he will tell us all things.â Jesus said to her (*the Samaritan woman), âI who speak to you am he.â

*John 4:42b*

(*The Samaritans said,) "And we know that this is indeed the Savior of the world.â

*mine


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 Peter 5: 8-11 NKJV*
Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil walks about like a roaring lion, seeking whom he may devour. Resist him, steadfast in the faith, knowing that the same sufferings are experienced by your brotherhood in the world. But may the God of all grace, who called us to His eternal glory by Christ Jesus, after you have suffered a while, perfect, establish, strengthen, and settle _you._ To Him _be_ the glory and the dominion forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Ephesians 4:30 KJV King James Version
And grieve not the holy Spirit of God, whereby ye are sealed unto the day of redemption.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Psalm 139:13-14*

For you formed my inward parts;
you knitted me together in my mother's womb.
I praise you, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made.
Wonderful are your works;
my soul knows it very well.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Psalm Chapter 2*

Why do the nations rage
and the peoples plot in vain?
The kings of the earth set themselves,
and the rulers take counsel together,
against the Lord and against his Anointed, saying,
&#8220;Let us burst their bonds apart
and cast away their cords from us.&#8221;
He who vsits in the heavens laughs;
the Lord holds them in derision.
Then he will speak to them in his wrath,
and terrify them in his fury, saying,
&#8220;As for me, I have set my King
on Zion, my holy hill.&#8221;

I will tell of the decree:
The Lord said to me, &#8220;You are my Son;
today I have begotten you.
Ask of me, and I will make the nations your heritage,
and the ends of the earth your possession.
You shall break them with a rod of iron
and dash them in pieces like a potter's vessel.&#8221;
Now therefore, O kings, be wise;
be warned, O rulers of the earth.
Serve the Lord with fear,
and rejoice with trembling.
Kiss the Son,
lest he be angry, and you perish in the way,
for his wrath is quickly kindled.
Blessed are all who take refuge in him.

If this isn't powerful stuff I don't know what is!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Matthew 7:13-14*

King James Version (KJV)

13 Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:
14 Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Proverbs 1

*7* The fear of the Lord is the beginning of knowledge: but fools despise wisdom and instruction.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Matthew 7: 7-12* NKJV
7 &#8220;Ask, and it will be given to you; seek, and you will find; knock, and it will be opened to you. 8 For everyone who asks receives, and he who seeks finds, and to him who knocks it will be opened. 9 Or what man is there among you who, if his son asks for bread, will give him a stone? 10 Or if he asks for a fish, will he give him a serpent? 11 If you then, being evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your Father who is in heaven give good things to those who ask Him! 12 Therefore, whatever you want men to do to you, do also to them, for this is the Law and the Prophets.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 15:3b-4*

âGreat and amazing are your deeds,
O Lord God the Almighty!
Just and true are your ways,
O King of the nations!
Who will not fear, O Lord,
and glorify your name?
For you alone are holy.
All nations will come
and worship you,
for your righteous acts have been revealed.â


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

1 Timothy 6:6-10 NKJV
6 Now godliness with contentment is great gain. 7 For we brought nothing into _this_ world, _and it is_ certain we can carry nothing out. 8 And having food and clothing, with these we shall be content. 9 But those who desire to be rich fall into temptation and a snare, and _into_ many foolish and harmful lusts which drown men in destruction and perdition. 10 For the love of money is a root of all _kinds of_ evil, for which some have strayed from the faith in their greediness, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Psalms 40
11 Withhold not thou thy tender mercies from me, O LORD: let thy lovingkindness and thy truth continually preserve me.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Isaiah 6:3 
And one cried unto another, and said, Holy, holy, holy, is the LORD of hosts: the whole earth is full of his glory.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Revelation 20:6 
Blessed and holy is he that hath part in the first resurrection: on such the second death hath no power, but they shall be priests of God and of Christ, and shall reign with him a thousand years.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Romans 8: 18-23 NKJV*
18 For I consider that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy _to be compared_ with the glory which shall be revealed in us. 19 For the earnest expectation of the creation eagerly waits for the revealing of the sons of God. 20 For the creation was subjected to futility, not willingly, but because of Him who subjected _it_ in hope; 21 because the creation itself also will be delivered from the bondage of corruption into the glorious liberty of the children of God. 22 For we know that the whole creation groans and labors with birth pangs together until now. 23 Not only _that,_ but we also who have the firstfruits of the Spirit, even we ourselves groan within ourselves, eagerly waiting for the adoption, the redemption of our body.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 16:7*

And I heard the altar saying,
âYes, Lord God the Almighty,
true and just are your judgments!â

*Revelation 16:15*

âBehold, I am coming like a thief! Blessed is the one who stays awake, keeping his garments on, that he may not go about naked and be seen exposed!â


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Matthew 24:42*

Therefore, stay awake, for you do not know on what day your Lord is coming.

*Matthew 24:4-5*

And Jesus answered them, &#8220;See that no one leads you astray. For many will come in my name, saying, &#8216;I am the Christ,&#8217; and they will lead many astray.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*2 Corinthians 4: 3-6** NKJV

*But even if our gospel is veiled, it is veiled to those who are perishing, whose minds the god of this age has blinded, who do not believe, lest the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God, should shine on them. For we do not preach ourselves, but Christ Jesus the Lord, and ourselves your bondservants for Jesusâ sake. For it is the God who commanded light to shine out of darkness, who has shone in our hearts to _give_ the light of the knowledge of the glory of God in the face of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Matthew 6:24*

New King James Version (NKJV)


24 âNo one can serve two masters; for either he will hate the one and love the other, or else he will be loyal to the one and despise the other. You cannot serve God and mammon.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*John 15:4*


4 Abide in me, and I in you. As the branch cannot bear fruit of itself, except it abide in the vine; no more can ye, except ye abide in me.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*John 5:23b*

Whoever does not honor the Son does not honor the Father who sent him.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*2 Timothy 4:1-5 NKJV*
I charge _you_ therefore before God and the Lord Jesus Christ, who will judge the living and the dead at His appearing and His kingdom: 2 Preach the word! Be ready in season _and_ out of season. Convince, rebuke, exhort, with all longsuffering and teaching. 3 For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine, but according to their own desires, _because_ they have itching ears, they will heap up for themselves teachers; 4 and they will turn _their_ ears away from the truth, and be turned aside to fables. 5 But you be watchful in all things, endure afflictions, do the work of an evangelist, fulfill your ministry.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 10:11-14*

And every priest stands daily at his service, offering repeatedly the same sacrifices, which can never take away sins. But when Christ had offered for all time a single sacrifice for sins, he sat down at the right hand of God, waiting from that time until his enemies should be made a footstool for his feet. For by a single offering he has perfected for all time those who are being sanctified.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 10:5-7*

Consequently, when Christ came into the world, he said,
âSacrifices and offerings you have not desired,
but a body have you prepared for me;
in burnt offerings and sin offerings
you have taken no pleasure.
Then I said, âBehold, I have come to do your will, O God,
as it is written of me in the scroll of the book.ââ


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Philippians 4:6,7 NKJV*
6 Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God; 7 and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

This psalm and song were in my head when I woke up this morning.
[YOUTUBE]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua5a-3861xs[/ame][/YOUTUBE]




Joshie said:


> *Psalm Chapter 2*
> 
> Why do the nations rage
> and the peoples plot in vain?
> ...


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Psalm 23*

The Lord is my shepherd; I shall not want.
He makes me lie down in green pastures.
He leads me beside still waters.
He restores my soul.
He leads me in paths of righteousness
for his name's sake.
Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
I will fear no evil,
for you are with me;
your rod and your staff,
they comfort me.
You prepare a table before me
in the presence of my enemies;
you anoint my head with oil;
my cup overflows.
Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me
all the days of my life,
and I shall dwell in the house of the Lord
forever.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]Zv2RXvdEp6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Isaiah 53: 4-6 NKJV*
Surely He has borne our griefs
And carried our sorrows;
Yet we esteemed Him stricken,
Smitten by God, and afflicted.
5 But He _was_ wounded for our transgressions,
_He was_ bruised for our iniquities;
The chastisement for our peace _was_ upon Him,
And by His stripes we are healed.
6 All we like sheep have gone astray;
We have turned, every one, to his own way;
And the Lord has laid on Him the iniquity of us all.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*John 8:12*

Again Jesus spoke to them, saying, âI am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will not walk in darkness, but will have the light of life.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Galatians 2:20* - I am crucified with Christ: nevertheless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*John 8:23-24*

He (Jesus) said to them, &#8220;You are from below; I am from above. You are of this world; I am not of this world. I told you that you would die in your sins, for unless you believe that I am he (God's Son) you will die in your sins.&#8221;

*My parentheses 

*John 8:34*

Jesus answered them, &#8220;Truly, truly, I say to you, everyone who practices sin is a slave to sin.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Matthew 7:13,14 NKJV*
&#8220;Enter by the narrow gate; for wide _is_ the gate and broad _is_ the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. Because narrow _is_ the gate and difficult _is_ the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 9:1b-2a*

&#8220;Hallelujah!
Salvation and glory and power belong to our God,
for his judgments are true and just..."

*Revelation 9:5-9*

And from the throne came a voice saying,
&#8220;Praise our God,
all you his servants,
you who fear him,
small and great.&#8221;

Then I (Paul) heard what seemed to be the voice of a great multitude, like the roar of many waters and like the sound of mighty peals of thunder, crying out,

&#8220;Hallelujah!
For the Lord our God
the Almighty reigns.
Let us rejoice and exult
and give him the glory,
for the marriage of the Lamb has come,
and his Bride has made herself ready;
it was granted her to clothe herself
with fine linen, bright and pure&#8221;&#8212;

for the fine linen is the righteous deeds of the saints.
And the angel said to me, &#8220;Write this: Blessed are those who are invited to the marriage supper of the Lamb.&#8221; And he said to me, &#8220;These are the true words of God.&#8221;


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Revelation 21:1 NKJV*

And I saw a new heaven and a new earth: for the first heaven and the first earth were passed away; and there was no more sea.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Hebrews 11:6*

(NKJV)

6 But without faith _it is_ impossible to please _Him,_ for he who comes to God must believe that He is, and _that_ He is a rewarder of those who diligently seek Him.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Isaiah 64:6,8*

We have all become like one who is unclean, and all our righteous deeds are like a polluted garment. . . . But now, O Lord, you are our Father, we are the clay, and you are our potter; we are all the work of your hand


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*1 Thessalonians 5:16-18,*

Rejoice always, pray without ceasing, give thanks in all circumstances; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you. 

*1 Thessalonians 5:25*
Brothers, pray for us.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Isaiah 55:10-12*

(NKJV)

10 âFor as the rain comes down, and the snow from heaven,
And do not return there,
But water the earth,
And make it bring forth and bud,
That it may give seed to the sower
And bread to the eater,
11 So shall My word be that goes forth from My mouth;
It shall not return to Me void,
But it shall accomplish what I please,
And it shall prosper _in the thing_ for which I sent it.

12 âFor you shall go out with joy,
And be led out with peace;
The mountains and the hills
Shall break forth into singing before you,
And all the trees of the field shall clap _their_ hands.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Psalm 103: 11-14 NKJV
11 For as the heavens are high above the earth,
_So_ great is His mercy toward those who fear Him;
12 As far as the east is from the west,
_So_ far has He removed our transgressions from us.
13 As a father pities _his_ children,
_So_ the Lord pities those who fear Him.
14 For He knows our frame;
He remembers that we _are_ dust.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Revelation 20:15*

And if anyone's name was not found written in the book of life, he was thrown into the lake of fire.

As Christians, we have the responsibility to tell others about Christ. While the Holy Spirit brings people to the Lord, not us, we must spread the word. Personally, I am frightened by the fact that so many people will be thrown into the lake of fire. I want to spread the Word as much and as far as possible. I want to keep the numbers of those in the lake of fire as low as possible (although I know that few will go through the narrow gate). Spread the Word!


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Matthew 6:19-21 NKJV*
19 &#8220;Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal; 20 but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal. 21 For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Col 1: 10-14
10 That ye might *walk worthy* of the Lord unto all pleasing, being fruitful in every good work, and increasing in the knowledge of God;
11 Strengthened with all might, according to his glorious power, unto all patience and longsuffering with joyfulness;
12 Giving thanks unto the Father, which hath made us meet to be partakers of the inheritance of the saints in light:
13 Who hath delivered us from the power of darkness, and hath translated us into the kingdom of his dear Son:
14 In whom we have redemption through his blood, even the forgiveness of sins:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*John 14 (NKJV)*

Let not your heart be troubled; you believe in God, believe also in Me. 2. In My Father&#8217;s house are many mansions; if _it were_ not _so,_ I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you. 3. And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again and receive you to Myself; that where I am, _there_ you may be also.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Psalm 73: 25,26 (NASB)*

Whom have I in heaven _but You_?
And besides You, I desire nothing on earth.
26 My flesh and my heart may fail,
But God is the strength of my heart and my portion forever.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

[Paul speaking to Gentiles!]
*Galatians 3:26-29 NASB*
26 For you are all sons of God through faith in Christ Jesus. 27 For all of you who were baptized into Christ have clothed yourselves with Christ. 28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free man, there is neither male nor female; for you are all one in Christ Jesus. 29 And if you belong to Christ, then you are Abraham&#8217;s descendants, heirs according to promise.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Malachi 1:1-3



> The burden of the word of the LORD to Israel by Malachi. I have loved you, saith the LORD. Yet ye say, Wherein hast thou loved us? Was not Esau Jacob's brother? saith the LORD: yet I loved Jacob, And I hated Esau, and laid his mountains and his heritage waste for the dragons of the wilderness.


Am I not Esau? Aren't I (the new man, Jacob within) set free by His judgment and loved by His hatred of Esau? I thank Him for His mercy.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Galatians 4:6,7 NASB*
6 Because you are sons, God has sent forth the Spirit of His Son into our hearts, crying, &#8220;Abba! Father!&#8221; 7 Therefore you are no longer a slave, but a son; and if a son, then an heir through God.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Romans 8:9-11 (NKJV)*


9 But you are not in the flesh but in the Spirit, if indeed the Spirit of God dwells in you. Now if anyone does not have the Spirit of Christ, he is not His. 10 And if Christ _is_ in you, the body _is_ dead because of sin, but the Spirit _is_ life because of righteousness. 11 But if the Spirit of Him who raised Jesus from the dead dwells in you, He who raised Christ from the dead will also give life to your mortal bodies through His Spirit who dwells in you.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*John 3:16*

King James Version (KJV)

16 For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I love John 3:16 and the verses after it that give it even more meaning and depth.

John 3:16-20



> For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
> 
> He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God. And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil. For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved. But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Psalm 139: 13-16 (NKJV)*
For You formed my inward parts;
You covered me in my mother&#8217;s womb.
14 I will praise You, for I am fearfully _and_ wonderfully made;
Marvelous are Your works,
And _that_ my soul knows very well.
15 My frame was not hidden from You,
When I was made in secret,
_And_ skillfully wrought in the lowest parts of the earth.
16 Your eyes saw my substance, being yet unformed.
And in Your book they all were written,
The days fashioned for me,
When _as yet there were_ none of them.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

A song that says it all

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZuIyrwSqHY

and here with piano and no choir

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLy8ksqGf9w

video with lyrics

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouGuG97l2RY


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 John 4:7-11* NKJV
7 Beloved, let us love one another, for love is of God; and everyone who loves is born of God and knows God. 8 He who does not love does not know God, for God is love. 9 In this the love of God was manifested toward us, that God has sent His only begotten Son into the world, that we might live through Him. 10 In this is love, not that we loved God, but that He loved us and sent His Son _to be_ the propitiation for our sins. 11 Beloved, if God so loved us, we also ought to love one another.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Psalm 119:105 &#1503;*



Your word _is_ a lamp to my feet
And a light to my path.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

John 1:14 NKJV
And the Word became flesh and dwelt among us, and we beheld His glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father, full of grace and truth.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*I Corinthians 10:13*

No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man. God is faithful, and he will not let you be tempted beyond your ability, but with the temptation he will also provide the way of escape, that you may be able to endure it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Genesis 1:1*

King James Version (KJV)

1 In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ecclesiastes 4:13*

Better was a poor and wise youth than an old and foolish king who no longer knew how to take advice.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Luke 1:30-33 NKJV
30 Then the angel said to her, &#8220;Do not be afraid, Mary, for you have found favor with God. 31 And behold, you will conceive in your womb and bring forth a Son, and shall call His name Jesus. 32 He will be great, and will be called the Son of the Highest; and the Lord God will give Him the throne of His father David. 33 And He will reign over the house of Jacob forever, and of His kingdom there will be no end.&#8221;


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*1 Peter 2:9-10*


9 But you _are_ a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, His own special people, that you may proclaim the praises of Him who called you out of darkness into His marvelous light; 10 who once _were_ not a people but _are_ now the people of God, who had not obtained mercy but now have obtained mercy.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Isaiah 7:14*

Therefore the Lord himself will give you a sign: The virgin will be with child and will give birth to a son, and will call him Immanuel.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Isaiah 9:6*

For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Isaiah 9:6,7* NKJV
6 For unto us a Child is born,
Unto us a Son is given;
And the government will be upon His shoulder.
And His name will be called
Wonderful, Counselor, Mighty God,
Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.
7 Of the increase of _His_ government and peace
_There will be_ no end,
Upon the throne of David and over His kingdom,
To order it and establish it with judgment and justice
From that time forward, even forever.
The zeal of the Lord of hosts will perform this.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Luke 2:9-14*

An angel of the Lord appeared to them, and the glory of the Lord shone around them, and they were terrified. But the angel said to them, "Do not be afraid. I bring you good news of great joy that will be for all the people. Today in the town of David a Savior has been born to you; he is Christ the Lord. This will be a sign to you: You will find a baby wrapped in cloths and lying in a manger." Suddenly a great company of the heavenly host appeared with the angel, praising God and saying, "Glory to God in the highest, and on earth peace to men on whom his favor rests."


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry, Johnny, I didn't see your post when I posted the same Isaiah passage you posted. I had left my computer on and didn't refresh it before posting.*


Isaiah 9:2 KJV*
The people that walked in darkness have seen a great light: they that dwell in the land of the shadow of death, upon them hath the light shined.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Susan I am glad that happened though because Isaiah 9:6 is ok quoted alone but better if verse 7 is included

Back on post #350 I quoted Isaiah 55:10-12 
.......... but should have included verse 13 also


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Joshie this thread was such a great idea

The Lord has ministered to me many times with just in time delivery of the Word

The Lord has been so awesome lately ..... I have discovered new depths of rest and peace in Christ

I pray the same for you all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Luke 1:28-35*

And he (Gabriel) came to her and said, &#8220;Greetings, O favored one, the Lord is with you!&#8221; But she was greatly troubled at the saying, and tried to discern what sort of greeting this might be. And the angel said to her, &#8220;Do not be afraid, Mary, for you have found favor with God. And behold, you will conceive in your womb and bear a son, and you shall call his name Jesus. He will be great and will be called the Son of the Most High. And the Lord God will give to him the throne of his father David, and he will reign over the house of Jacob forever, and of his kingdom there will be no end.&#8221;

And Mary said to the angel, &#8220;How will this be, since I am a virgin?&#8221; And the angel answered her, &#8220;The Holy Spirit will come upon you, and the power of the Most High will overshadow you; therefore the child to be born will be called holy&#8212;the Son of God."

*Luke 1:37*

For nothing will be impossible with God.&#8221;


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Matthew 1: 18-21* NKJV
18 Now the birth of Jesus Christ was on this wise: When as his mother Mary was espoused to Joseph, before they came together, she was found with child of the Holy Ghost.
19 Then Joseph her husband, being a just man, and not willing to make her a public example, was minded to put her away privily.
20 But while he thought on these things, behold, the angel of the Lord appeared unto him in a dream, saying, Joseph, thou son of David, fear not to take unto thee Mary thy wife: for that which is conceived in her is of the Holy Ghost.
21 And she shall bring forth a son, and thou shalt call his name Jesus: for he shall save his people from their sins.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Luke 2:25-32*

Now there was a man in Jerusalem, whose name was Simeon, and this man was wrighteous and devout, waiting for the consolation of Israel, and the Holy Spirit was upon him. And it had been revealed to him by the Holy Spirit that he would not see death before he had seen the Lord's Christ. And he came in the Spirit into the temple, and when the parents brought in the child Jesus, to do for him according to the custom of the Law, he took him up in his arms and blessed God and said,
âLord, now you are letting your servant depart in peace,
according to your word;
for my eyes have seen your salvation
that you have prepared in he presence of all peoples,
a light for revelation to the Gentiles,
and for glory to your people Israel.â


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Luke 2:4-7*

And Joseph also went up from Galilee, from the town of Nazareth, to Judea, to the city of David, which is called Bethlehem, because he was of the house and lineage of David, to be registered with Mary, his betrothed, who was with child. And twhile they were there, the time came for her to give birth. And she gave birth to her firstborn son and uwrapped him in swaddling cloths and laid him in a manger, because there was no place for them in the inn. 

The second chapter of Luke is filled with so many wonderful verses about our Lord.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Micah 5:2-5*

**But you, O Bethlehem Ephrathah,
who are too little to be among the clans of Judah,
from you shall come forth for me
one who is to be ruler in Israel,
whose coming forth is from of old,
from ancient days.
Therefore he shall give them up until the time
when she who is in labor has given birth;
then the rest of his brothers shall return
to the people of Israel.
And he shall stand and shepherd his flock in the strength of the Lord,
in the majesty of the name of the Lord his God.
And they shall dwell secure, for now he shall be great
to the ends of the earth.
And he shall be their peace.

*Cited in *Matthew 2:6*
&#8220;&#8216;And you, O Bethlehem, in the land of Judah,
are by no means least among the rulers of Judah;
for from you shall come a ruler
who will shepherd my people Israel.&#8217;&#8221;

*Cited again *John 7:42*
Has not the Scripture said that the Christ comes from the offspring of David, and comes from Bethlehem, the village where David was?&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Zechariah 9:9 *

Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion!
Shout aloud, O daughter of Jerusalem!
Behold, your king is coming to you;
righteous and having salvation is he,
humble and mounted on a donkey,
on a colt, the foal of a donkey.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Acts 5:29b-32*

âWe must obey God rather than men. The God of our fathers raised Jesus, whom you killed by hanging him on a tree. God exalted him at his right hand as Leader and Savior, to give repentance to Israel and forgiveness of sins. And we are witnesses to these things, and so is the Holy Spirit, whom God has given to those who obey him.â (Said Peter and the apostles)


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Hebrews 9:27,28 NASB*
27 And inasmuch as it is appointed for men to die once and after this _comes_ judgment, 28 so Christ also, having been offered once to bear the sins of many, will appear a second time for salvation without _reference to_ sin, to those who eagerly await Him.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Romans 5:18-19 (NKJV)*


18 Therefore, as through one manâs offense _judgment came_ to all men, resulting in condemnation, even so through one Manâs righteous act _the free gift came_ to all men, resulting in justification of life. 19 For as by one manâs disobedience many were made sinners, so also by one Manâs obedience many will be made righteous.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Philippians 2:8-11*

And being found in human form, he humbled himself by becoming obedient to the point of death, even death on a cross. Therefore God has highly exalted him and bestowed on him the name that is above every name, so that at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, in heaven and on earth and under the earth, and every tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.

**Philippians 2:14-16*
Do all things without grumbling or disputing, that you may be blameless and innocent, children of God without blemish in the midst of a crooked and twisted generation, among whom you shine as lights in the world, holding fast to the word of life, so that in the day of Christ I may be proud that I did not run in vain or labor in vain.

*This is the really difficult part, isn't it?


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Hebrews 2:3 (NKJV)*


3 how shall we escape if we neglect so great a salvation, which at the first began to be spoken by the Lord, and was confirmed to us by those who heard _Him,_


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Galatians 4:4,5 * NASB
4 But when the fullness of the time came, God sent forth His Son, born of a woman, born under the Law, 5 so that He might redeem those who were under the Law, that we might receive the adoption as sons.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Romans 8:16-18 (NKJV)*


16 The Spirit Himself bears witness with our spirit that we are children of God, 17 and if children, then heirsâheirs of God and joint heirs with Christ, if indeed we suffer with _Him,_ that we may also be glorified together.
18 For I consider that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy _to be compared_ with the glory which shall be revealed in us.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Isaiah 11:1-3a*

There shall come forth a shoot from the stump of Jesse,
and a branch from his roots shall bear fruit.
And the Spirit of the Lord shall rest upon him,
the Spirit of wisdom and understanding,
the Spirit of counsel and might,
the Spirit of knowledge and the fear of the Lord.
And his delight shall be in the fear of the Lord.

I'm enjoying going through various lists of Christmas verses.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Johnny 1:1

1. Oh how God has hidden the Gospel in the words He caused Isaiah to speak!

:bow:


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Johnny 1:1
> 
> 1. Oh how God has hidden the Gospel in the words He caused Isaiah to speak!
> 
> :bow:


I like this saying :
"The New (Testament) is in the Old (Testament) concealed,
And the Old is in the New, revealed.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 John 2:28,29* NASB
28 Now, little children, abide in Him, so that when He appears, we may have confidence and not shrink away from Him in shame at His coming. 29 If you know that He is righteous, you know that everyone also who practices righteousness is born of Him.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

VA Susan said:


> *1 John 2:28,29* NASB
> 28 Now, little children, abide in Him, so that when He appears, we may have confidence and not shrink away from Him in shame at His coming. 29 If you know that He is righteous, you know that everyone also who practices righteousness is born of Him.


Hmmmm .... here I see trouble in the NASB translation

..... because I do not practice righteousness.... I have the righteousness of Christ in me. As long as I am praying and living by the word my sinning is very minimal.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Matthew 1:23*

Behold, the virgin shall conceive and bear a son,
and they shall call his name Immanuel
(which means, God with us).

In the narthex of our church there is a very large Christmas tree. Instead of a regular garland, there is a long golden ribbon that contains all the names the Bible uses for the Lord. (ex. Immanuel, I am, etc.) It is amazing how many different names appear in His Word.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Psalm 2*

1 Why do the heathen rage,
and the people imagine a vain thing?
2 The kings of the earth set themselves,
and the rulers take counsel together,
against the Lord, and against his anointed, _saying_,
3 Let us break their bands asunder,
and cast away their cords from us.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Luke 2:15-20*

When the angels went away from them into heaven, the shepherds said to one another, âLet us go over to Bethlehem and see this thing that has happened, which the Lord has made known to us.â And they went with haste and found Mary and Joseph, and the baby lying in a manger. And when they saw it, they made known the saying that had been told them concerning this child. And all who heard it wondered at what the shepherds told them. But Mary treasured up all these things, pondering them in her heart. And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all they had heard and seen, as it had been told them.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*John 11:25-26 (NKJV)*


25 Jesus said to her, &#8220;I am the resurrection and the life. He who believes in Me, though he may die, he shall live. 26 And whoever lives and believes in Me shall never die. Do you believe this?&#8221;


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Hmmmm .... here I see trouble in the NASB translation
> 
> ..... because I do not practice righteousness.... I have the righteousness of Christ in me. As long as I am praying and living by the word my sinning is very minimal.


Here's the ESV translation which is almost identical as well as the NIV and KJV.
28 And now, little children, abide in him, so that when he appears we may have confidence and not shrink from him in shame at his coming. 29 If you know that he is righteous, you may be sure that everyone who practices righteousness has been born of him.


NIV:
28 And now, dear children, continue in him, so that when he appears we may be confident and unashamed before him at his coming.
29 If you know that he is righteous, you know that everyone who does what is right has been born of him.

KJV:
28 And now, little children, abide in him; that, when he shall appear, we may have confidence, and not be ashamed before him at his coming. 29 If ye know that he is righteous, ye know that every one that doeth righteousness is born of him.


You are absolutely right, When God looks at us, if we are Christians, He sees His Son's perfect righteousness and accepts us. We can never be more righteous than that! Still, God is working in us. We are "being changed from one degree of glory to another" (sanctification) as we grow in our faith, hate our sins and confess them, obey His commands and put to death those things in our lives that God hates. This is progressive. We are commanded to grow in our faith, understanding, obedience, love, etc. We are called to active obedience. Not to earn God's favor. We already have that, but out of gratitude for His mercy and grace to us undeserving sinners.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*James 1:17*

Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, coming down from the Father of lights with whom there is no variation or shadow due to change.

*Times and social norms change but God does not. After all, if He did, He wouldn't be God, would He.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I am finally sanctified .... but my sanctification proceeded very slowly with many set backs and a lot of tribulation and wilderness. I thought I could wrestle with God and win !


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Mark 10:45*

(Jesus said,) "For even the Son of Man came not to be served but to serve, and to give his life as a ransom for many.â


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> Well I am finally sanctified .... but my sanctification proceeded very slowly with many set backs and a lot of tribulation and wilderness. I thought I could wrestle with God and win !


Jacob wrestled with God and God blessed him. We're all works in progress.
Here's a good quote from the Westminster Confession of Faith.


> *Chapter XIII. Of Sanctification* Section I.âThey who are effectually called and regenerated, having a new heart and a new spirit created in them, are further sanctified, really and personally, through the virtue of Christ's death and resurrection, by his Word and Spirit dwelling in them; the dominion of the whole body of sin is destroyed, and the several lusts thereof are more and more weakened and mortified, and they more and more quickened and strengthened, in all saving graces, to the practice of true holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord.
> Section II.âThis sanctification is throughout in the whole man, yet imperfect in this life: there abideth still some remnants of corruption in every part, whence ariseth a continual and irreconcilable war, the flesh lusting against the Spirit, and the Spirit against the flesh.
> Section III.âIn which war, although the remaining corruption for a time may much prevail, yet, through the continual supply of strength from the sanctifying Spirit of Christ, the regenerate part doth overcome: and so the saints grow in grace, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*2 Corinthians 9:15* NASB
Thanks be to God for His indescribable gift!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

* Romans 5:17 ESV *

For if, because of one man's trespass, death reigned through that one man, much more will those who receive the abundance of grace and the free gift of righteousness reign in life through the one man Jesus Christ.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Ephesians 4:11-16* NKJV
11 And He (Jesus Christ) Himself gave some _to be_ apostles, some prophets, some evangelists, and some pastors and teachers, 12 for the equipping of the saints for the work of ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ, 13 till we all come to the unity of the faith and of the knowledge of the Son of God, to a perfect man, to the measure of the stature of the fullness of Christ; 14 that we should no longer be children, tossed to and fro and carried about with every wind of doctrine, by the trickery of men, in the cunning craftiness of deceitful plotting, 15 but, speaking the truth in love, may grow up in all things into Him who is the headâChristâ 16 from whom the whole body, joined and knit together by what every joint supplies, according to the effective working by which every part does its share, causes growth of the body for the edifying of itself in love.
*
*


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*1 Corinthians 12:14-25 NKJV
*


http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1+Corinthians+12:14-25&version=NKJV#

14 For in fact the body is not one member but many. 15 If the foot should say, &#8220;Because I am not a hand, I am not of the body,&#8221; is it therefore not of the body? 16 And if the ear should say, &#8220;Because I am not an eye, I am not of the body,&#8221; is it therefore not of the body? 17 If the whole body _were_ an eye, where _would be_ the hearing? If the whole _were_ hearing, where _would be_ the smelling? 18 But now God has set the members, each one of them, in the body just as He pleased. 19 And if they were all one member, where _would_ the body _be?_
20 But now indeed _there are_ many members, yet one body. 21 And the eye cannot say to the hand, &#8220;I have no need of you&#8221;; nor again the head to the feet, &#8220;I have no need of you.&#8221; 22 No, much rather, those members of the body which seem to be weaker are necessary. 23 And those _members_ of the body which we think to be less honorable, on these we bestow greater honor; and our unpresentable _parts_ have greater modesty, 24 but our presentable _parts_ have no need. But God composed the body, having given greater honor to that _part_ which lacks it, 25 that there should be no schism in the body, but _that_ the members should have the same care for one another.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*1 John 4:1-3*

Authorized (King James) Version (AKJV)

4 Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world. 2 Hereby know ye the Spirit of God: Every spirit that confesseth that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is of God: 3 and every spirit that confesseth not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is not of God: and this is that _spirit_ of antichrist, whereof ye have heard that it should come; and even now already is it in the world.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Hebrews 10:4-7*

For it is impossible for the blood of bulls and goats to take away sins.
Consequently, when Christ came into the world, he said,
âSacrifices and offerings you have not desired,
but a body have you prepared for me;
in burnt offerings and sin offerings
you have taken no pleasure.
Then I said, âBehold, I have come to do your will, O God,
as it is written of me in the scroll of the book.ââ


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ponder this....


http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=jeremiah 10&version=KJV


*Jeremiah 10 *

King James Version (KJV)

10 Hear ye the word which the Lord speaketh unto you, O house of Israel:
2 Thus saith the Lord, Learn not the way of the heathen, and be not dismayed at the signs of heaven; for the heathen are dismayed at them.
3 For the customs of the people are vain: for one cutteth a tree out of the forest, the work of the hands of the workman, with the axe.
4 They deck it with silver and with gold; they fasten it with nails and with hammers, that it move not.
5 They are upright as the palm tree, but speak not: they must needs be borne, because they cannot go. Be not afraid of them; for they cannot do evil, neither also is it in them to do good.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Matthew 1:21,22* NKJV
21 And she will bring forth a Son, and you shall call His name Jesus, for He will save His people from their sins.&#8221; 22 So all this was done that it might be fulfilled which was spoken by the Lord through the prophet, saying: 23 &#8220;Behold, the virgin shall be with child, and bear a Son, and they shall call His name Immanuel,&#8221; which is translated, &#8220;God with us.&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Isaiah 40:11*

He* will tend his flock like a shepherd;
he will gather the lambs in his arms;
he will carry them in his bosom,
and gently lead those that are with young.

*The Lord Jesus Christ

*Isaiah 40:28-31*

Have you not known? Have you not heard?
The Lord is the everlasting God,
the Creator of the ends of the earth.
He does not faint or grow weary;
his understanding is unsearchable.
He gives power to the faint,
and to him who has no might he increases strength.
Even youths shall faint and be weary,
and young men shall fall exhausted;
but lthey who wait for the Lord shall renew their strength;
they shall mount up with wings like eagles;
they shall run and not be weary;
they shall walk and not faint.

I needed this this morning. I must give my worries to the Lord; He has the power to do all. We're really facing heartache not but we must come back and cast these worries on the Lord.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Psalm 147:2-6* NKJV
2The Lord builds up Jerusalem;
He gathers together the outcasts of Israel.
3 He heals the brokenhearted
And binds up their wounds.
4 He counts the number of the stars;
He calls them all by name.
5 Great _is_ our Lord, and mighty in power;
His understanding _is_ infinite.
6 The Lord lifts up the humble;
He casts the wicked down to the ground.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Luke 1:46-55*

And Mary said,
âMy soul magnifies the Lord,
and my spirit rejoices in God my Savior,
for he has looked on the humble estate of his servant.
For behold, from now on all generations will call me blessed;
for he who is mighty has done great things for me,
and holy is his name.
And his mercy is for those who fear him
from generation to generation.
He has shown strength with his arm;
he has scattered the proud in the thoughts of their hearts;
he has brought down the mighty from their thrones
and exalted those of humble estate;
he has filled the hungry with good things,
and the rich he has sent away empty.
He has helped his servant Israel,
in remembrance of his mercy,
as he spoke to our fathers,
to Abraham and to his offspring forever.â


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Having a bad day ?
.... this will help

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWndDW_271g


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I remembered this today, I love all of Isaiah 58. All I need for salvation is found here:

Isaiah 58:1-14 (KJV)



> Cry aloud, spare not, lift up thy voice like a trumpet, and shew my people their transgression, and the house of Jacob their sins. Yet they seek me daily, and delight to know my ways, as a nation that did righteousness, and forsook not the ordinance of their God: they ask of me the ordinances of justice; they take delight in approaching to God.
> 
> Wherefore have we fasted, say they, and thou seest not? wherefore have we afflicted our soul, and thou takest no knowledge? Behold, in the day of your fast ye find pleasure, and exact all your labours. Behold, ye fast for strife and debate, and to smite with the fist of wickedness: ye shall not fast as ye do this day, to make your voice to be heard on high. Is it such a fast that I have chosen? a day for a man to afflict his soul? is it to bow down his head as a bulrush, and to spread sackcloth and ashes under him? wilt thou call this a fast, and an acceptable day to the LORD?
> 
> ...


AMEN


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*2 Corinthians 8:9 * NKJV
For you know the grace of our Lord Jesus Christ, that though He was rich, yet for your sakes He became poor, that you through His poverty might become rich.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Luke 2:25-32 NKJV
25 And behold, there was a man in Jerusalem whose name _was_ Simeon, and this man _was_ just and devout, waiting for the Consolation of Israel, and the Holy Spirit was upon him. 26 And it had been revealed to him by the Holy Spirit that he would not see death before he had seen the Lord&#8217;s Christ. 27 So he came by the Spirit into the temple. And when the parents brought in the Child Jesus, to do for Him according to the custom of the law, 28 he took Him up in his arms and blessed God and said:
29 &#8220;Lord, now You are letting Your servant depart in peace,
According to Your word;
30 For my eyes have seen Your salvation
31 Which You have prepared before the face of all peoples,
32 A light to _bring_ revelation to the Gentiles,
And the glory of Your people Israel.&#8221;


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Psalm 42:1-2
http://www.bibletools.org/index.cfm/fuseaction/bible.show/sVerseID/14557/eVerseID/14558* As the deer pants for the water brooks, so pants my soul for You, O God. My soul thirsts for God, for the living God. When shall I come and appear before God?


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Luke 2:36-38*

And there was a prophetess, Anna, the daughter of Phanuel, of the tribe of Asher. She was advanced in years, having lived with her husband seven years fro when she was a virgin, and then as a widow until she was eighty-four. She did not depart from the temple, worshipping with fasting and prayer night and day. And coming up at that very hour she began to give thanks to God and to speak of him to all who were waiting for the redemption of Jerusalem. 


Susan, I had to add the account of Anna found right after the account of Simeon . Both Simeon and Anna were older people who had waited for the Christ Child. Immediately after laying her eyes on Christ, she starts evangelizing.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Joshie said:


> Susan, I had to add the account of Anna found right after the account of Simeon . Both Simeon and Anna were older people who had waited for the Christ Child. Immediately after laying her eyes on Christ, she starts evangelizing.


Thanks, Joshie!


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Matthew 2:1-6* NKJV
Now after Jesus was born in Bethlehem of Judea in the days of Herod the king, behold, wise men from the East came to Jerusalem, 2 saying, &#8220;Where is He who has been born King of the Jews? For we have seen His star in the East and have come to worship Him.&#8221; 3 When Herod the king heard _this,_ he was troubled, and all Jerusalem with him. 4 And when he had gathered all the chief priests and scribes of the people together, he inquired of them where the Christ was to be born.
5 So they said to him, &#8220;In Bethlehem of Judea, for thus it is written by the prophet:
6 &#8216;But you, Bethlehem, _in_ the land of Judah,
Are not the least among the rulers of Judah;
For out of you shall come a Ruler
Who will shepherd My people Israel.&#8217;&#8221;


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Mishle 4:2*

Orthodox Jewish Bible (OJB)

2 For I give you lekach tov (good doctrine, good instruction), forsake ye not my torah.


*Proverbs 4:2*

King James Version (KJV)

2 For I give you good doctrine, forsake ye not my law.



*Mattityahu 5:17-18*

Orthodox Jewish Bible (OJB)

17 Do not think that I came to abolish the Torah or the Neviim. I did not come to abolish but to complete.
18 For, omein, truly I say to you, until Shomayim and haaretz pass away, not one yod, not one tag (ornamental flourish), will pass from the Torah until everything is accomplished.






*Matthew 5:17-18*

King James Version (KJV)

17 Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil.
18 For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Matthew 7:* 21 Not everyone who says to me 'Lord, Lord' will enter the Kingdom of Heaven, only those who do what my Father in heaven wants (ie: Torah) 22 On that Day, many will say to me, 'Lord, Lord! Didn't we prophesy in your name? Didn't we expel demons in your name? Didn't we perform many miracles in your name?' 23 Then I will tell them to their faces, 'I never knew you! Get away from me, you workers of lawlessness!' (ie: they did not keep Torah --- they were LAWLESS - WITHOUT THE LAW)


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Revelation 2:1-2 (NKJV)
*
2 &#8220;To the angel of the church of Ephesus write,
&#8216;These things says He who holds the seven stars in His right hand, who walks in the midst of the seven golden lampstands: 2 &#8220;I know your works, your labor, your patience, and that you cannot bear those who are evil. And you have tested those who say they are apostles and are not, and have found them liars;


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Acts 21:23-24*

King James Version (KJV)

23 Do therefore this that we say to thee: We have four men which have a vow on them;
24 Them take, and purify thyself with them, and be at charges with them, that they may shave their heads: and all may know that those things, whereof they were informed concerning thee, are nothing; but that thou thyself also walkest orderly, and keepest the law.


this is refering to nazarite vow .


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*2 Timothy 3:10-15* NKJV
10 But you have carefully followed my doctrine, manner of life, purpose, faith, longsuffering, love, perseverance, 11 persecutions, afflictions, which happened to me at Antioch, at Iconium, at Lystra&#8212;what persecutions I endured. And out of _them_ all the Lord delivered me. 12 Yes, and all who desire to live godly in Christ Jesus will suffer persecution. 13 But evil men and impostors will grow worse and worse, deceiving and being deceived. 14 But you must continue in the things which you have learned and been assured of, knowing from whom you have learned _them,_ 15 and that from childhood you have known the Holy Scriptures, which are able to make you wise for salvation through faith which is in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*2 Peter 3:16-17 (NKJV)
*
16 as also in all his epistles, speaking in them of these things, in which are some things hard to understand, which untaught and unstable _people_ twist to their own destruction, as _they do_ also the rest of the Scriptures.
17 You therefore, beloved, since you know _this_ beforehand, beware lest you also fall from your own steadfastness, being led away with the error of the wicked;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*John 1:3*

All things were made through him, and without him was not any thing made that was made.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*John 14:12-14*

(Jesus said,) "Truly, truly, I say to you, whoever believes in me will also do the works that I do; and greater works than these will he do, because I am going to the Father. Whatever you ask in my name, this I will do that the Father may be glorified in the Son. If you ask me anything in my name, I will do it." 



Biblical prayer does not solve all our earthly problems, and God never promised that it would. Biblically guided prayer does not relieve all suffering, but it assures us that no difficulty comes without a purpose. When we pray "in Jesus' name," we have God's assurance that he will answer our prayer in a way that brings glory to Jesus and furthers his Kingdom. In this fallen world you cannot avoid suffering; you can have peace in the midst of it. You cannot avoid trials; you can have confidence of their purpose. You cannot bind God by your prayers; you can guarantee his blessing. You cannot direct the will of God; you can pray according to his will and rest in the assurance of his love. You can pray knowing that God will marshal the powers of heaven to accomplish on Earth all he knows is best for your eternity. Praying in Jesus' name is the key. 

Adapted from _Praying Backwards_


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Luke 16:31*

King James Version (KJV)

31 And he said unto him, If they hear not Moses and the prophets, neither will they be persuaded, though one rose from the dead.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Colossians 1:19,20 NKJV*

19 For it pleased _the Father that_ in Him [The Lord Jesus Christ] all the fullness should dwell, 20 and by Him to reconcile all things to Himself, by Him, whether things on earth or things in heaven, having made peace through the blood of His cross.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Philippians 4:10-13*

10 But I rejoiced in the Lord greatly that now at last your care for me has flourished again; though you surely did care, but you lacked opportunity. 11 Not that I speak in regard to need, for I have learned in whatever state I am, to be content: 12 I know how to be abased, and I know how to abound. Everywhere and in all things I have learned both to be full and to be hungry, both to abound and to suffer need. 13 I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Galatians 5:22-26* KJV
22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith,
23 Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law.
24 And they that are Christ's have crucified the flesh with the affections and lusts.
25 If we live in the Spirit, let us also walk in the Spirit.
26 Let us not be desirous of vain glory, provoking one another, envying one another.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*2 Peter 1:3-8 (NKJV)*

3 as His divine power has given to us all things that _pertain_ to life and godliness, through the knowledge of Him who called us by glory and virtue, 4 by which have been given to us exceedingly great and precious promises, that through these you may be partakers of the divine nature, having escaped the corruption _that is_ in the world through lust.
5 But also for this very reason, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue, to virtue knowledge, 6 to knowledge self-control, to self-control perseverance, to perseverance godliness, 7 to godliness brotherly kindness, and to brotherly kindness love. 8 For if these things are yours and abound, _you_ will be neither barren nor unfruitful in the knowledge of our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 John 3:13-15* NKJV
13 Do not marvel, my brethren, if the world hates you. 14 We know that we have passed from death to life, because we love the brethren. He who does not love _his_ brother abides in death. 15 Whoever hates his brother is a murderer, and you know that no murderer has eternal life abiding in him.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*1 Timothy 4:7*

King James Version (KJV)

7 But refuse profane and old wives' fables, and exercise thyself rather unto godliness.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*1 Peter 2:9*

King James Version (KJV)

9 But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light;


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Ephesians 4:29-32* NKJV
29 Let no corrupt word proceed out of your mouth, but what is good for necessary edification, that it may impart grace to the hearers. 30 And do not grieve the Holy Spirit of God, by whom you were sealed for the day of redemption. 31 Let all bitterness, wrath, anger, clamor, and evil speaking be put away from you, with all malice. 32 And be kind to one another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God in Christ forgave you.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Philippians 2:3-8 (NKJV)*
3 _Let_ nothing _be done_ through selfish ambition or conceit, but in lowliness of mind let each esteem others better than himself. 4 Let each of you look out not only for his own interests, but also for the interests of others.
5 Let this mind be in you which was also in Christ Jesus, 6 who, being in the form of God, did not consider it robbery to be equal with God, 7 but made Himself of no reputation, taking the form of a bondservant, _and_ coming in the likeness of men. 8 And being found in appearance as a man, He humbled Himself and became obedient to _the point of_ death, even the death of the cross.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*2 Corinthians 4:3-6* NASB
And even if our gospel is veiled, it is veiled to those who are perishing, in whose case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelieving so that they might not see the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God. For we do not preach ourselves but Christ Jesus as Lord, and ourselves as your bond-servants for Jesus&#8217; sake. For God, who said, &#8220;Light shall shine out of darkness,&#8221; is the One who has shone in our hearts to give the Light of the knowledge of the glory of God in the face of Christ.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Genesis 2:22*

New King James Version (NKJV)

 22 Then the rib which the Lord God had taken from man He made into a woman, and He brought her to the man.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Acts 20:26-31 NKJV (Paul speaking to the Ephesian elders)
26 Therefore I testify to you this day that I _am_ innocent of the blood of all _men._ 27 For I have not shunned to declare to you the whole counsel of God. 28 Therefore take heed to yourselves and to all the flock, among which the Holy Spirit has made you overseers, to shepherd the church of God[c] which He purchased with His own blood. 29 For I know this, that after my departure savage wolves will come in among you, not sparing the flock. 30 Also from among yourselves men will rise up, speaking perverse things, to draw away the disciples after themselves. 31 Therefore watch, and remember that for three years I did not cease to warn everyone night and day with tears.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Matthew 5:14-16* NKJV
14 &#8220;You are the light of the world. A city that is set on a hill cannot be hidden. 15 Nor do they light a lamp and put it under a basket, but on a lampstand, and it gives light to all _who are_ in the house. 16 Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works and glorify your Father in heaven.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Matthew 6:22-24 (NKJV)*


22 âThe lamp of the body is the eye. If therefore your eye is good, your whole body will be full of light. 23 But if your eye is bad, your whole body will be full of darkness. If therefore the light that is in you is darkness, how great _is_ that darkness!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Exodus 15:26*

New King James Version (NKJV)

26 and said, &#8220;If you diligently heed the voice of the Lord your God and do what is right in His sight, give ear to His commandments and keep all His statutes, I will put none of the diseases on you which I have brought on the Egyptians. For I _am_ the Lord who heals you.&#8221;


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 Corinthians 10:31* NKJV
Therefore, whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Colossians 3:1-4* NASB
3 Therefore if you have been raised up with Christ, keep seeking the things above, where Christ is, seated at the right hand of God. 2 Set your mind on the things above, not on the things that are on earth. 3 For you have died and your life is hidden with Christ in God. 4 When Christ, who is our life, is revealed, then you also will be revealed with Him in glory.


----------



## Zapthycat (Jan 7, 2014)

Psalm 50:15

And call upon me in the day of trouble: I will deliver thee, and thou shalt glorify me.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Romans 8:16 & 17 (NIV)

16 The Spirit Himself testifies with our spirit that we are children of God, 17 and if children, heirs also, heirs of God and fellow heirs with Christ, if indeed we suffer with Him so that we may also be glorified with Him.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 102:25-27

Of old you laid the foundation of the earth,
and the heavens are the work of your hands. 
They will perish, but you will remain;
they will all wear out like a garment. 
You will change them like a robe, and they will pass away,
But you are the same, and your years have no end.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 John 5:11,12* KJV
And this is the record, that God hath given to us eternal life, and this life is in his Son.
He that hath the Son hath life; and he that hath not the Son of God hath not life.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 103:10-12

He does not deal with us according to our sins, 
nor repay us according to our iniquities. 
For as high as the heavens are above the earth, 
so great is his steadfast love toward those who fear him;
as far as the east is from the west,
so far does he remove our transgressions from us. 

Aren't we tremendously blessed that He does not pay us what we deserve!


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Joshie said:


> Psalm 103:10-12
> 
> He does not deal with us according to our sins,
> nor repay us according to our iniquities.
> ...


Indeed, we are!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Joshie said:


> Psalm 103:10-12
> 
> He does not deal with us according to our sins,
> nor repay us according to our iniquities.
> ...


Indeed we are !!!!

Psalm 103:13-14

13 As a father pities _his_ children,
_So_ the Lord pities those who fear Him.
14 For He knows our frame;
He remembers that we _are_ dust.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Isaiah 49:14-16 KJV
14 But Zion said, The Lord hath forsaken me, and my Lord hath forgotten me.
15 Can a woman forget her sucking child, that she should not have compassion on the son of her womb? yea, they may forget, yet will I not forget thee.
16 Behold, I have graven thee upon the palms of my hands; thy walls are continually before me.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 105:1-5

Oh give thanks to the LORD; call upon his name;
make known his deeds among the peoples!
Sing to him, sing praises to him;
tell of all his wondrous works!
Glory in his holy name;
let the hearts of those who seek the LORD rejoice!
Seek the LORD and his strength;
seek his presence continually! 
Remember the wondrous works that he has done,
his miracles, and the judgements he uttered.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Lamentations 3: 22-24* NASB
The LORD&#8217;S lovingkindnesses indeed never cease,
For His compassions never fail. _They_ are new every morning;
Great is Your faithfulness.
&#8220;The LORD is my portion,&#8221; says my soul,
&#8220;Therefore I have hope in Him.&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 106:1-2

Praise the LORD!
Oh give thanks to the LORD, for he is good,
for his steadfast love endures forever!
Who can utter the mighty deeds of the LORD,
or declare all his praise?


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 108:3-4

I will give thanks to you, O LORD, among the peoples;
I will sing praises to you among the nations. 
For your steadfast love is great above the heavens;
your faithfulness reaches to the clouds.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 109:26

Help me, O LORD my God!
Save me according to your steadfast love!

Psalm 109:30

With my mouth I will give great thanks to the LORD;
I will praise him in the midst of the throng.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Galatians 4:6,7* KJV
6 And because ye are sons, God hath sent forth the Spirit of his Son into your hearts, crying, Abba, Father.
7 Wherefore thou art no more a servant, but a son; and if a son, then an heir of God through Christ.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 113:1-6

Praise the LORD!
Praise, O servants of the LORD,
praise the name of the LORD!

Blessed be the name of the LORD
from this time and forevermore!
From the rising of the sun to its setting,
for the name of the LORD is to be praised!

The LORD is high above all nations,
and his glory above the heavens!
Who is like the LORD our God,
who is seated on high,
who looks far down
on the heavens and the earth?


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Luke 4:17-19* NKJV
17 And He [Jesus] was handed the book of the prophet Isaiah. 
And when He had opened the book, He found the place where it was written: 
18 &#8220;The Spirit of the Lord _is_ upon Me,
Because He has anointed Me
To preach the gospel to _the_ poor;
He has sent Me to heal the brokenhearted,
To proclaim liberty to _the_ captives
And recovery of sight to _the_ blind,
_To_ set at liberty those who are oppressed;
19 To proclaim the acceptable year of the Lord.&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 22:22-23a

I will tell of your name to my brothers;
in the midst of the congregation I will praise you:
You who fear the LORD, praise him!


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

John 5:24 NKJV
&#8220;Most assuredly, I say to you, he who hears My word and believes in Him who sent Me has everlasting life, and shall not come into judgment, but has passed from death into life.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Luke 15:3-7

So he (Jesus) told them this parable: "What man of you, having a hundred sheep, if he has lost one of them, does not leave the ninety-nine in the open country, and go. After the one that is lost, until he finds it? And when he has found it, he lays it on his shoulders, rejoicing. And when he comes home, he calls together his friends and his neighbors, saying to them, 'Rejoice with me, for I have found my sheep that was lost.' Just so, I tell you, there will be more joy in heaven over one sinner who repents than over ninety-nine righteous persons who need no repentance"

*Parentheses mine
I thought this was especially appropriate for HTers.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Luke 17:7-10

(Jesus said) "Will any one of you who has a servant plowing or keeping sheep say to him when he has come in from the field, 'Come at once and recline at table?' Will he not rather say to him, 'Prepare supper for me, and dress properly, and serve me while I eat and drink'? Does he thank the servant because he did what he was commanded? So you also, when you have done all that you were commanded, say, 'We are unworthy servants; we have only done what was our duty.'"

* Parentheses mine
We do nothing special when we obey God's Word and should not expect any reward even if the thing we did was hard to do. As a child people constantly told me how wonderful my parents were because they adopted my four siblings. (This was at a time when my brother's adoption was the first interracial adoption in our state.) Well, they didn't do anything special. Had they not, they would have sinned because the Lord told them to do so.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 25:11

For your name's sake, O LORD,
pardon my guilt, for it is great.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 Thessalonians 2:13* NKJV
For this reason we also thank God without ceasing, because when you received the word of God which you heard from us, you welcomed _it_ not _as_ the word of men, but as it is in truth, the word of God, which also effectively works in you who believe.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

1 Chronicles 29:11

Yours, O LORD, is the greatness and the power and the glory and the victory and the majesty, for all that is in the heavens and in the earth is yours. Yours is the kingdom, O LORD, and you are exalted as head above all. 

It is easy to forget that everything we have is really His.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Colossians 1:16 (NKJV)*


16 For by Him all things were created that are in heaven and that are on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or principalities or powers. All things were created through Him and for Him.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*John 1:10-13* NKJV
10 He was in the world, and the world was made through Him, and the world did not know Him. 11 He came to His own, and His own did not receive Him. 12 But as many as received Him, to them He gave the right to become children of God, to those who believe in His name: 13 who were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 27:14

Wait for the LORD;
be strong, and let your heart take courage;
wait for the LORD!


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Rom. 8:32*
He that spared not His own Son, but delivered Him up for us all, how shall He not with Him also freely give us all things?"


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 27:1

The LORD is my light and my salvation;
whom shall I fear?
The LORD is the stronghold of my life;
of whom shall I be afraid?


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Isaiah 5:20,21 NKJV

20 Woe to those who call evil good, and good evil;
Who put darkness for light, and light for darkness;
Who put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter! 
21Woe to _those who are_ wise in their own eyes,
And prudent in their own sight!


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*2 Corinthians 10:3-6* NKJV
3 For though we walk in the flesh, we do not war according to the flesh. 4 For the weapons of our warfare _are_ not carnal but mighty in God for pulling down strongholds, 5 casting down arguments and every high thing that exalts itself against the knowledge of God, bringing every thought into captivity to the obedience of Christ, 6 and being ready to punish all disobedience when your obedience is fulfilled.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

2 Timothy 4:1-5

I charge you in the presence of God and of Christ Jesus, who is to judge the living and the dead, and by his appearing and his kingdom: preach the word; be ready in season and out of season; reprove, rebuke, and exhort, with complete patience and teaching. 

For the time is coming when people will not endure sound teaching, but having itching ears they will accumulate for themselves teachers to suit their own passions, and will turn away from listening to the trutb and wander into myths. As for you, always be sober-minded, endure suffering, do the work of an eva gelist, fulfill your ministry.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Hebrews 12: 22-24* NKJV
22 But you have come to Mount Zion and to the city of the living God, the heavenly Jerusalem, to an innumerable company of angels, 23 to the general assembly and church of the firstborn _who are_ registered in heaven, to God the Judge of all, to the spirits of just men made perfect, 24 to Jesus the Mediator of the new covenant, and to the blood of sprinkling that speaks better things than _that of_ Abel.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

(Jesus said) &#8220;I am the true vine, and my Father is the vinedresser. Every branch in me that does not bear fruit he takes away, and every branch that does bear fruit he prunes, that it may bear more fruit. Already you are clean because of the word that I have spoken to you. Abide in me, and I in you. As the branch cannot bear fruit by itself, unless it abides in the vine, neither can you, unless you abide in me. I am the vine; you are the branches. Whoever abides in me and I in him, he it is that bears much fruit, for apart from me you can do nothing."

*Parentheses mine.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

&#8593;&#8593;&#8593;&#8593;John 15:1-5

John 14:6

Jesus said to him (Thomas), &#8220;I am lthe way, and the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me."

Parentheses mine


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Jeremiah 13:23* NKJV
Can the Ethiopian change his skin or the leopard its spots?
_Then_ may you also do good who are accustomed to do evil.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Luke 10:16

(Jesus said) âThe one who hears you hears me, and the one who rejects you rejects me, and the one who rejects me rejects him who sent me.â

Parentheses mine


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

John 7:18

The one who speaks on his own authority seeks his own glory; but the one who seeks the glory of him (God) who sent him (Christ) is true, and in him there is no falsehood.

Parentheses mine


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Philippians 4:11-13* NKJV
11 Not that I speak in regard to need, for I have learned in whatever state I am, to be content: 12 I know how to be abased, and I know how to abound. Everywhere and in all things I have learned both to be full and to be hungry, both to abound and to suffer need. 13 I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

John 8:12

Again Jesus spoke to them, saying, "I am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will not walk in darkness, but will have the light of life."


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

John 1:14

And the Word became flesh and dwelt among us, and we have seen his glory, glory as of the only Son from the Father, full of grace and truth.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Galatians 3: 6-9* NKJV
6 just as Abraham &#8220;believed God, and it was accounted to him for righteousness.&#8221; 7 Therefore know that _only_ those who are of faith are sons of Abraham. 8 And the Scripture, foreseeing that God would justify the Gentiles by faith, preached the gospel to Abraham beforehand, _saying,_ &#8220;In you all the nations shall be blessed.&#8221; 9 So then those who _are_ of faith are blessed with believing Abraham.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Acts 16:30-34

Then he (jailer) brought them (Paul and Silas) out and said, "Sirs, what must I do to be saved?" And they said, "Believe in the Lord Jesus, and you will be saved, you and your household." And they spoke the word of the Lord to him and to all who were in his house. And he took them the same hour of the night and washed their wounds (they had been beaten by a crowd for removing a divining spirit from a woman); and he was baptized at once, he and all his family. Then he brought them up into his house and set food before them. And he rejoiced along with his entire household that he had believed in God. 

Parentheses mine


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Psalm 36* NKJV
7 How precious _is_ Your lovingkindness, O God!
Therefore the children of men put their trust under the shadow of Your wings.
8 They are abundantly satisfied with the fullness of Your house,
And You give them drink from the river of Your pleasures.
9 For with You _is_ the fountain of life;
In Your light we see light.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 John 4:10 * NKJV
In this is love, not that we loved God, but that He loved us and sent His Son _to be_ the propitiation for our sins.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Fight the good fight of faith, lay hold on eternal life, whereunto thou art also called, and hast professed a good profession before many witnesses. - 1 Titus 6:12


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

1 Peter 1:3-9

Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ! According to his great mercy, he has caused us to be born again to a living hope through the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead, to an inheritance that is imperishable, undefiled, and unfading, kept in heaven for you, who by God's power are being guarded through faith for a salvation ready to be revealed in the last time. In this you rejoice, though now for a little while, if necessary, you have been grieved by various trials, so that the tested genuineness of your faithâmore precious than gold that perishes though it is tested by fireâmay be found to result in praise and glory and honor at the revelation of Jesus Christ. Though you have not seen him, you love him. Though you do not now see him, you believe in him and rejoice with joy that is inexpressible and filled with glory, obtaining the outcome of your faith, the salvation of your souls.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

John 3:36

Whoever believes in the Son has eternal life; whoever does not obey the Son shall not see life, but the wrath of God remains on him.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Isaiah 25:1

O LORD, you are my God;
I will exalt you; I will praise your name,
for you have done wonderful things, plans formed of old, faithful and sure.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*John 10:14-16* NASB
14 I am the good shepherd, and I know My own and My own know Me, 15 even as the Father knows Me and I know the Father; and I lay down My life for the sheep. 16 I have other sheep, which are not of this fold; I must bring them also, and they will hear My voice; and they will become one flock _with_ one shepherd.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

John 5:43-44

I have come in my Father's name, and you do not receive me. If another comes in his own name, you will receive him. How can you believe, when you receive glory from one another and do not seek the glory that comes from the only God?


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

John 7:7

(Jesus said) "The world cannot hate you (His brothers who did not yet believe), but it hates me because I testify about it that its works are evil." 

Parentheses mine


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

John 8:21

So he (Jesus) said to them again, I am going away, and you will seek me, and you will die in your sin. Where I am going, you cannot come." 

John 8:23-24

He (Jesus) said to them, "You are from below; I am from above. You are of this world; I am not of this world. I told you that you would die in your sins, for unless you believe that I am he you will die in your sins."

Parentheses mine


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*James 1:26* NASB
If anyone thinks himself to be religious, and yet does not bridle his tongue but deceives his _own_ heart, this manâs religion is worthless. 27 Pure and undefiled religion in the sight of _our_ God and Father is this: to visit orphans and widows in their distress, _and_ to keep oneself unstained by the world.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

"I will love you oh Lord my Strength"
Psalm 18:1


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

John 16:33

(Jesus said), "I have said these things to you, that in me you may have peace. In the world you will have tribulation. But take heart; I have overcome the world."

Parentheses mine
Notice that He says He has already overcome the world? He doesn't use present tense. He is telling His disciples that they will, not might, suffer for His name's sake but that they can be comforted in the knowledge that they will be OK even through all of their coming suffering with His help.

All of His disciples were martyred except John. John was exiled away from Christian fellowship. They were filleted, crucified, beheaded, stoned, clubbed, burned to death, stabbed, beaten, hanged, tortured, thrown down from the temple, etc. Non-Christian historians were amazed that while disciples were being martyred peace and the Word spread.

According to the Pew research center, Christianity is the most persecuted religion worldwide. In recent years, 500 Christians have been killed by Hindu extremists in India. While this is horrible, some missionaries to China I know said that while they don't want Americans hurt or killed, they almost wish American Christians faced persecution because Christianity spreads most where Christians face tribulation. 

OK, I don't want this thread to involve religious discussion because HT has had at least two failed attempts at a religious forums. They disintegrated into infighting so, please let's not have discussions.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

John 11:25-27

Jesus said to her (Martha, the sister of Mary and Lazarus), "I am the resurrection and the life. Whoever believes in me, though he die, yet shall he live, and everyone who lives and believes in me shall never die. Do you believe this?" She said to him, "Yes, Lord; I believe that you are the Christ, the Son of God, who is coming into the world."

Parentheses mine


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Rev. 21: 1-4* NASB
1 Then I saw a new heaven and a new earth; for the first heaven and the first earth passed away, and there is no longer _any_ sea. 2 And I saw the holy city, new Jerusalem, coming down out of heaven from God, made ready as a bride adorned for her husband. 3 And I heard a loud voice from the throne, saying, &#8220;Behold, the tabernacle of God is among men, and He will dwell among them, and they shall be His people, and God Himself will be among them, 4 and He will wipe away every tear from their eyes; and there will no longer be _any_ death; there will no longer be _any_ mourning, or crying, or pain; the first things have passed away.&#8221;


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

Set a guard, O Lord, over my mouth; keep watch over the door of my lips. 
Do not incline my heart to any evil thing, to practice wicked works with men who work iniquity; and do not let me eat of their delicacies. 
- Psalms 141: 3-4 (NKJ)

It is honorable for a man to stop striving, since any fool can start a quarrel.
-Proverbs 20:3 (NKJ)

The end of a matter is better than its beginning, and patience is better than pride.
Do not be quickly provoked in your spirit, for anger resides in the lap of fools.
-Ecclesiastes 7:8-9 (NIV)

For there is not a just man on earth who does good and does not sin.
Also do not take to heart everything people say, lest you hear your servant cursing you. 
For many times, also, your own heart has known that even you have cursed others. 
- Ecclesiastes 7:20-22 (NKJ)


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

John 14:6

Jesus said to him, (Thomas), "I am the way, and the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me."

Parenthese mine


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Joshua 24:15* NASB
If it is disagreeable in your sight to serve the Lord, choose *for* yourselves today whom you will serve: whether the gods which your fathers served which were beyond the River, or the gods of the Amorites in whose land you are living; but as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

John 20:30-31

Now Jesus did many other signs in the presence of the disciples (after the resurrection), which are not written in this book; but these are written so that you may believe that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of God, and that by believing you may have life in his name.

Parentheses mine


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Romans 8:1-2


Therefore, there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus, because through Christ Jesus the law of the spirit of life set me free from the law of sin and death.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Hebrews 1:1-3

Long ago, at many times and in many ways, God spoke to our fathers by the prophets, but in these last days he has spoken to us by his Son, whom he appointed the heir of all things, through whom also he created the world. He is the radiance of the glory of God and the exact imprint of his nature, and he upholds the universe by the word of his power. After making purification for sins, he sat down at the right hand of the Majesty on high.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

1 Peter 2: 9-10 NASB
9 But you are a chosen race, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, a people for _God&#8217;s_ own possession, so that you may proclaim the excellencies of Him who has called you out of darkness into His marvelous light; 10 for you once were not a people, but now you are the people of God; you had not received mercy, but now you have received mercy.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*2 Timothy 3:16* NASB
All Scripture is inspired by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, for training in righteousness; 17 so that the man of God may be adequate, equipped for every good work.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Hebrews 3:12

Take care, brothers, lest there be in any of you an evil, unbelieving heart, leading you to fall away from the living God.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Philippians 1*:*29,30* KJV

For unto you it is given in the behalf of Christ, not only to believe on him, but also to suffer for his sake;
Having the same conflict which ye saw in me, and now hear to be in me.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

JOHN 16:33 NKJV

I have told you these things, so that in me you may have peace. In this world you will have trouble. But take heart! I have overcome the world.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 John 4:**1* KJV
Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Colossians 2:8-10

See to it that no one takes you captive by philosophy and empty deceit, according to human tradition, according to the elemental spirits of the world, and not according to Christ. For in him the whole fullness of deity dwells bodily, and you have been filled in him, who is the head of all rule and authority.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

1 John 4:1-3

Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world. Hereby know ye the Spirit of God: Every spirit that confesseth that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is of God: And every spirit that confesseth not that Jesus Christ is come in the flesh is not of God: and this is that spirit of antichrist, whereof ye have heard that it should come; and even now already is it in the world.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

*2 Corinthians 11:14-15 (NKJV)*


14 And no wonder! For Satan himself transforms himself into an angel of light. 15 Therefore it is no great thing if his ministers also transform themselves into ministers of righteousness, whose end will be according to their works.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Ephesians 5:8-14* NKJV
8 For you were once darkness, but now _you are_ light in the Lord. Walk as children of light 9 (for the fruit of the Spirit _is_ in all goodness, righteousness, and truth), 10 finding out what is acceptable to the Lord. 11 And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather expose _them._ 12 For it is shameful even to speak of those things which are done by them in secret. 13 But all things that are exposed are made manifest by the light, for whatever makes manifest is light. 14 Therefore He says:
&#8220;Awake, you who sleep,
Arise from the dead,
And Christ will give you light.&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Philemon v 4-7

I (Paul) thank my God always when I remember you (Philemon) in my prayers, because I hear of your love and of the faith that you have toward the Lord Jesus and for all the saints (believers, other Christians), and I pray that the sharing of your faith may become effective for the full knowledge of every good thing that is in us for he sake of Christ. For I have derived much joy and comfort from your love, my brother, because the hearts of the saints have been refreshed through you.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*John 17:6-10* NKJV
(Jesus speaking) v.6 &#8220;I have manifested Your name to the men whom You have given Me out of the world. They were Yours, You gave them to Me, and they have kept Your word. 7 Now they have known that all things which You have given Me are from You. 8 For I have given to them the words which You have given Me; and they have received _them,_ and have known surely that I came forth from You; and they have believed that You sent Me.
9 &#8220;I pray for them. I do not pray for the world but for those whom You have given Me, for they are Yours. 10 And all Mine are Yours, and Yours are Mine, and I am glorified in them.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Hebrews 4:11-13

For the word of God is living and active, sharper than any two-edged sword, piercing to the division of soul and of spirit, of joints and of marrow, and discerning the thoughts and intentions of the heart. And no creature is hidden from his sight, but all are naked and exposed to the eyes of him to whom we must give account.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Acts 26: 16-18 NKJV
16 But rise and stand on your feet; for I have appeared to you for this purpose, to make you a minister and a witness both of the things which you have seen and of the things which I will yet reveal to you. 17 I will deliver you from the _Jewish_ people, as well as _from_ the Gentiles, to whom I now send you, 18 to open their eyes, _in order_ to turn _them_ from darkness to light, and _from_ the power of Satan to God, that they may receive forgiveness of sins and an inheritance among those who are sanctified by faith in Me.&#8217;


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Hebrews 10:35-39* NKJV

35 Therefore do not cast away your confidence, which has great reward. 
36 For you have need of endurance, so that after you have done the will of God, you may receive the promise: 
37 &#8220;For yet a little while,_ And_ He who is coming will come and will not tarry.
38 Now the just shall live by faith;
But if _anyone_ draws back,
My soul has no pleasure in him.&#8221;

39 But we are not of those who draw back to perdition, but of those who believe to the saving of the soul.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 Corinthians 15: 3-8* NKJV
3 For I delivered to you first of all that which I also received: that Christ died for our sins according to the Scriptures, 4 and that He was buried, and that He rose again the third day according to the Scriptures, 5 and that He was seen by Cephas, then by the twelve. 6 After that He was seen by over five hundred brethren at once, of whom the greater part remain to the present, but some have fallen asleep. 7 After that He was seen by James, then by all the apostles. 8 Then last of all He was seen by me also, as by one born out of due time.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Psalm 139:13-16* NKJV
13 For You formed my inward parts;
You covered me in my mother&#8217;s womb.
14 I will praise You, for I am fearfully _and_ wonderfully made;
Marvelous are Your works,
And _that_ my soul knows very well.
15 My frame was not hidden from You,
When I was made in secret,
_And_ skillfully wrought in the lowest parts of the earth.
16 Your eyes saw my substance, being yet unformed.
And in Your book they all were written,
The days fashioned for me,
When _as yet there were_ none of them.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

John 14:6

Jesus said to him, "I am the way, and the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

2 Corinthians 5:17-21 NKJV
17 Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation. The old has passed away; behold, the new has come. 18 All this is from God, who through Christ reconciled us to himself and gave us the ministry of reconciliation; 19 that is, in Christ God was reconciling the world to himself, not counting their trespasses against them, and entrusting to us the message of reconciliation. 20 Therefore, we are ambassadors for Christ, God making his appeal through us. We implore you on behalf of Christ, be reconciled to God. 21 For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Romans 3:20

For by works of the law no human being will justified in his sight, since through the law comes knowledge of sin.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Romans 1:16-17

For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek. For in it the righteousness of God is revealed from faith for faith, as it is written, "The righteous shall live by faith."


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Romans 3:10-12

As it is written:
"None is righteous, no, not one;
no one understands;
no one seeks for God.
All have turned aside; together they have become worthless;
no one does good, not even one."


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*John 7: 37-39 * NKJV
37 On the last day, that great _day_ of the feast, Jesus stood and cried out, saying, &#8220;If anyone thirsts, let him come to Me and drink. 38 He who believes in Me, as the Scripture has said, out of his heart will flow rivers of living water.&#8221; 39 But this He spoke concerning the Spirit, whom those believing in Him would receive; for the Holy Spirit was not yet _given,_ because Jesus was not yet glorified.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Romans 5:1-2

Therefore, since we have been justified by faith, we have peace with God through our Lord Jesus Christ. Through him we have also obtained access by faith into this grace in which we stand, and we rejoice in hope of the glory of God.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Mark 9:30-32 * NKJV
30 Then they departed from there and passed through Galilee, and He did not want anyone to know _it._ 31 For He taught His disciples and said to them, &#8220;The Son of Man is being betrayed into the hands of men, and they will kill Him. And after He is killed, He will rise the third day.&#8221; 32 But they did not understand this saying, and were afraid to ask Him.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Zechariah 9:9 NKJV
*Rejoice greatly, O daughter of Zion! Shout, O daughter of Jerusalem! Behold, thy King cometh unto thee! He is just and having salvation, lowly, and riding upon an ass and upon a colt, the foal of an ass.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 Corinthians 15:1-8 * NKJV
15 Moreover, brethren, I declare to you the gospel which I preached to you, which also you received and in which you stand, 2 by which also you are saved, if you hold fast that word which I preached to you&#8212;unless you believed in vain.
3 For I delivered to you first of all that which I also received: that Christ died for our sins according to the Scriptures, 4 and that He was buried, and that He rose again the third day according to the Scriptures, 5 and that He was seen by Cephas, then by the twelve. 6 After that He was seen by over five hundred brethren at once, of whom the greater part remain to the present, but some have fallen asleep. 7 After that He was seen by James, then by all the apostles. 8 Then last of all He was seen by me also, as by one born out of due time.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 Corinthians 15: 12-19* NKJV
12 Now if Christ is preached that He has been raised from the dead, how do some among you say that there is no resurrection of the dead? 13 But if there is no resurrection of the dead, then Christ is not risen. 14 And if Christ is not risen, then our preaching _is_ empty and your faith _is_ also empty. 15 Yes, and we are found false witnesses of God, because we have testified of God that He raised up Christ, whom He did not raise up&#8212;if in fact the dead do not rise. 16 For if _the_ dead do not rise, then Christ is not risen. 17 And if Christ is not risen, your faith _is_ futile; you are still in your sins! 18 Then also those who have fallen asleep in Christ have perished. 19 If in this life only we have hope in Christ, we are of all men the most pitiable.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Luke 24:1-12

But on the first day of the week, at early dawn, they went to the tomb, taking the spices they had prepared. And they found the stone rolled away from the tomb, but when they went in they did not find the body of the Lord Jesus. While they were perplexed about this, behold, two men stood by them in dazzling apparel. And as they were frightened and bowed their faces to the ground, the men said to them, âWhy do you seek the living among the dead? He is not here, but has risen. Remember how he told you, while he was still in Galilee, that the Son of Man must be delivered into the hands of sinful men and be crucified and on the third day rise.â And they remembered his words, and returning from the tomb they told all these things to the eleven and to all the rest. Now it was Mary Magdalene and Joanna and Mary the mother of James and the other women with them who told these things to the apostles, but these words seemed to them an idle tale, and they did not believe them. But Peter rose and ran to the tomb; stooping and looking in, he saw the linen cloths by themselves; and he went home marveling at what had happened.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Romans 10:9-10

If you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. For with the heart one believes and is justified, and with the mouth one confesses and is saved.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Romans 10:1-4

Brothers, my heart's desire and prayer to God for them is that they may be saved. For I bear them witness that they have a zeal for God, but not according to knowledge. For, being ignorant of the righteousness of God, and seeking to establish their own, they did not submit to God's righteousness. For Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to everyone who believes.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Romans 11:36

For him and through him and to him are all things. To him be glory forever. Amen.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Romans 10:14-18

Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse them. Rejoice with those who rejoice, weep with those who weep. Live in harmony with one another. Do not be haughty, but associate with the lowly. Never be wise in your own sight. Repay no one evil for evil, but give thought to do what is honorable in the sight of all. If possible, so far as it depends on you, live peaceably with all.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*1 John 1:5-7* NASB
This is the message we have heard from Him and announce to you, that God is Light, and in Him there is no darkness at all. If we say that we have fellowship with Him and _yet_ walk in the darkness, we lie and do not practice the truth; but if we walk in the Light as He Himself is in the Light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus His Son cleanses us from all sin.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 139:23-24

Search me, O God, and know my heart!
Try me and know my thoughts!
And see if there be any grievous way in me,
and lead me in the way everlasting!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Romans 14:11-12

For it is written,
"As I live, says the Lord, every knee shall bow to me,
and every tongue shall confess to God."


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Matthew 6:19-21

Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal, but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Philippians 1:21
For to me to live is Christ, but to die is gain.

This verse has been my favorite since I was 8 or 9.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Romans 16:17-18

I appeal to you, brothers, to watch out for those who cause divisions and create obstacles contrary to the doctrine that you have been taught; avoid them. For such persons do not serve our Lord Christ, but their own appetites, and by smooth talk and flattery they deceive the hearts of the naive.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Acts 2:38,39* NKJV
38 Then Peter said to them, &#8220;Repent, and let every one of you be baptized in the name of Jesus Christ for the remission of sins; and you shall receive the gift of the Holy Spirit. 39 For the promise is to you and to your children, and to all who are afar off, as many as the Lord our God will call.&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Genesis 1:1

In the beginning, God created the heavens and the earth.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Acts 26:17,18* NKJV (Paul telling King Agrippa about his commission from the risen Lord who spoke to him on the road to Damascus)
17 I will deliver you from the _Jewish_ people, as well as _from_ the Gentiles, to whom I now send you, 18 to open their eyes, _in order_ to turn _them_ from darkness to light, and _from_ the power of Satan to God, that they may receive forgiveness of sins and an inheritance among those who are sanctified by faith in Me.&#8217;


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Philippians 1:3-6* NKJV
3 I thank my God upon every remembrance of you, 4 always in every prayer of mine making request for you all with joy, 5 for your fellowship in the gospel from the first day until now, 6 being confident of this very thing, that He who has begun a good work in you will complete _it_ until the day of Jesus Christ;


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

*Isaiah 11:11*

New King James Version (NKJV)

11 It shall come to pass in that day
*That the Lord shall set His hand again the second time
**To recover the remnant of His people who are left*,
From Assyria and Egypt,
From Pathros and Cush,
From Elam and Shinar,
From Hamath and the islands of the sea.


*Isaiah 11:12*

New King James Version (NKJV)

12 He will set up a banner for the nations,
And will assemble the outcasts of Israel,
And gather together the dispersed of Judah
From the four corners of the earth.






*Isaiah 11:15*

New King James Version (NKJV)

15 The Lord will utterly destroy[a] the tongue of the Sea of Egypt;
With His mighty wind He will shake His fist over the River,[b]
And strike it in the seven streams,
And make _men_ cross over dry-shod.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Colossians 2: 6* NKJV
As you therefore have received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk in Him, 7 rooted and built up in Him and established in the faith, as you have been taught, abounding in it with thanksgiving.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Proverbs 21:2

Every way of a man is right in his own eyes, 
but the LORD weighs the heart.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Ecclesiastes 5:1-3

Guard your steps when you go to the house of God. To draw near to listen is better than to offer the sacrifice of fools, for they do not know that they are doing evil. Be not rash with your mouth, nor let your heat be hasty to utter a word before God, for God is in heaven and you are on earth. Therefore let your words be few. For a dream comes with much business, and a fool's voice with many words.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Psalm 8:4-6
King James Version (KJV)
4 What is man, that thou art mindful of him? and the son of man, that thou visitest him?

5 For thou hast made him a little lower than the angels, and hast crowned him with glory and honour.

6 Thou madest him to have dominion over the works of thy hands; thou hast put all things under his feet:

Who am I, that You are mindful of me??


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Psalm 103: 12-14* NKJV

As far as the east is from the west,
_So_ far has He removed our transgressions from us.
As a father pities _his_ children,
_So_ the Lord pities those who fear Him.
For He knows our frame;
He remembers that we _are_ dust.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 19:1

The heavens declare the glory of God,
and the sky above proclaims his handiwork.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*2 Corinthians 8:9* NKJV
For you know the grace of our Lord Jesus Christ, that though He was rich, yet for your sakes He became poor, that you through His poverty might become rich.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Eek! Sorry I've not posted a verse in such a long time. I haven't been on HT much lately.

Matthew 7:13-23

(Jesus said,) âEnter by the narrow gate. For the gate is wide and the way is easy that leads to destruction, and those who enter by it are many. For the gate is narrow and the way is hard that leads to life, and those who find it are few.

âBeware of false prophets, who come to you in sheep's clothing but inwardly are ravenous wolves. You will recognize them by their fruits. Are grapes gathered from thorn bushes, or figs from thistles? So, every healthy tree bears good fruit, but the diseased tree bears bad fruit. A healthy tree cannot bear bad fruit, nor can a diseased tree bear good fruit. Every tree that does not bear good fruit is cut down and thrown into the fire. Thus you will recognize them by their fruits.

âNot everyone who says to me, âLord, Lord,â will enter the kingdom of heaven, but the one who does the will of my Father who is in heaven. On that day many will say to me, âLord, Lord, did we not prophesy in your name, and cast out demons in your name, and do many mighty works in your name?â And then will I declare to them, âI never knew you; depart from me, you workers of lawlessness.â

*Parentheses mine


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 107:1-3

Oh give thanks to the Lord, for he is good,
for his steadfast love endures forever!
Let the redeemed of the Lord say so,
whom he has redeemed from trouble
and gathered in from the lands,
from the east and from the west,
from the north and from the south.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Hebrews 10:23-25* NKJV
23 Let us hold fast the confession of _our_ hope without wavering, for He who promised _is_ faithful. 24 And let us consider one another in order to stir up love and good works, 25 not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together, as _is_ the manner of some, but exhorting _one another,_ and so much the more as you see the Day approaching.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Acts 2:42

And they devoted themselves to the apostles' teaching and the fellowship, to the breaking of bread and to the prayers.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Ecclesiastes 12:13-14

In the end of the matter; all has been heard. Fear God and keep his commandments, for this is the whole duty of man. For God will bring every deed into judgement, with every secret thing, whether good or evil.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

1 Peter 1:17-21

And if you call on him as Father who judges impartially according to each one's deeds, conduct yourselves with fear throughout the time of your exile, knowing that you were ransomed from the futile ways inherited from your forefathers, not with perishable things such as silver or gold, but with the precious blood of Christ, like that of a lamb without blemish or spot. He was foreknown before the foundation of the world but was made manifest in the last times for the sake of you who through him are believers in God, who raised him from the dead and gave him glory so that your faith and hope are in God.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Isaiah 25: 6-8 NKJV

And in this mountain
The Lord of hosts will make for all people
A feast of choice pieces,
A feast of wines on the lees,
Of fat things full of marrow,
Of well-refined wines on the lees.
7 And He will destroy on this mountain
The surface of the covering cast over all people,
And the veil that is spread over all nations.
8 He will swallow up death forever,
And the Lord God will wipe away tears from all faces;
The rebuke of His people
He will take away from all the earth;
For the Lord has spoken.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

1 Peter 2:18-25

Servants, be subject to your masters with all respect, not only to the good and gentle but also to the unjust. For this is a gracious thing, when, mindful of God, one endures sorrows while suffering unjustly. For what credit is it if, when you sin and are beaten for it, you endure? But if when you do good and suffer for it you endure, this is a gracious thing in the sight of God. For to this you have been called, because Christ also suffered for you, leaving you an example, so that you might follow in his steps. He committed no sin, neither was deceit found in his mouth. When he was reviled, he did not revile in return; when he suffered, he did not threaten, but continued entrusting himself to him who judges justly. He himself bore our sins in his body on the tree, that we might die to sin and live to righteousness. By his wounds you have been healed. For you were straying like sheep, but have now returned to the Shepherd and Overseer of your souls.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Romans 15: 4 NKJV
For whatever things were written before were written for our learning, that we through the patience and comfort of the Scriptures might have hope.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

KJV John 1:1-5

_In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. The same was in the beginning with God. All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made. In him was life; and the life was the light of men. And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not. _


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Lamentations 3: 22-24
_
22Through_ the Lord&#8217;s mercies we are not consumed,
Because His compassions fail not.
23 _They are_ new every morning;
Great _is_ Your faithfulness.
24 &#8220;The Lord _is_ my portion,&#8221; says my soul,
&#8220;Therefore I hope in Him!&#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

1 Peter 4:19

Therefore let those who suffer according to God's will entrust their souls to a faithful Creator while doing good.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

1 Corinthians 5:11

(Paul says) But now I am writing to you not to associate with anyone who bears the name of brother if he is guilty of sexual immorality or greed, or is an idolater, reviler, drunkard, or swindler-not even to eat with such a one. 

*Parentheses mine


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

John 15:1-4 NKJV
&#8220;I am the true vine, and My Father is the vinedresser. 2 Every branch in Me that does not bear fruit He takes away; and every _branch_ that bears fruit He prunes, that it may bear more fruit. 3 You are already clean because of the word which I have spoken to you. 4 Abide in Me, and I in you. As the branch cannot bear fruit of itself, unless it abides in the vine, neither can you, unless you abide in Me.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Matthew 23:37-39 NKJV*

37 &#8220;O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the one who kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to her! How often I wanted to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under _her_ wings, but you were not willing! 38 See! Your house is left to you desolate; 39 for I say to you, you shall see Me no more till you say, &#8216;Blessed _is_ He who comes in the name of the Lord!&#8217; &#8221;


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

1 Corinthians 3:16

Do you not know that you are God's temple and that God's Spirit dwells in you?


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

1 Thessalonians 1:6-10 NKJV (Paul writing to the Thessalonian Christians)
6 And you became followers of us and of the Lord, having received the word in much affliction, with joy of the Holy Spirit, 7 so that you became examples to all in Macedonia and Achaia who believe. 8 For from you the word of the Lord has sounded forth, not only in Macedonia and Achaia, but also in every place. Your faith toward God has gone out, so that we do not need to say anything. 9 For they themselves declare concerning us what manner of entry we had to you, and how you turned to God from idols to serve the living and true God, 10 and to wait for His Son from heaven, whom He raised from the dead, _even_ Jesus who delivers us from the wrath to come.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Hopefully, I'm be done putting up stuff for a while so I can start posting verses again.

1 Corinthians 15:3-8, 12-14

For I (Paul) delivered to you as of first importance what I also received: that Christ died for our sins in accordance with the Scriptures, that he was buried, that he was raised on the third day in accordance with the Scriptures, and that he appeared to Cephas (Peter), then to the twelve. Then he appeared to more than five hundred brothers at one time, most of whom are still alive, though some have fallen asleep.Then he appeared to James, then to all the apostles. Last of all, as to one untimely born, he appeared also to me.

Now if Christ is proclaimed as raised from the dead, how can some of you say that there is no resurrection of the dead? But if there is no resurrection of the dead, then not even Christ has been raised. And if Christ has not been raised, then our preaching is in vain and your faith is in vain. We are even found to be misrepresenting God, because we testified about God that he raised Christ, whom he did not raise if it is true that the dead are not raised. For if the dead are not raised, not even Christ has been raised. And if Christ has not been raised, your faith is futile and you are still in your sins. Then those also who have fallen asleep in Christ have perished. If in Christ we have hope in this life only, we are of all people most to be pitied. 

*Parentheses mine


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

1 Corinthians 15:58

Therefore, my beloved brothers, be steadfast, immovable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, knowing that in the Lord your labor is not in vain. 

*One thing to remember when reading the Word, wherever you see a therefore, find out what it's there for.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

1 Corinthians 16:13-14

Be watchful, stand firm in the faith, act like men, be strong. Let all that you do be done in love.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

2 Corinthians 1:8-9 

For we do not want you to be unaware, brothers, of the affliction we experienced in Asia. For we were so utterly burdened beyond our strength that we despaired of life itself. Indeed, we felt that we had received the sentence of death. But that was to make us rely not on ourselves but on God who raises the dead.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

1 Corinthians 16:2-3

On the first day of every week, each of you is to put something aside and store it up, as he may prosper, so that there will be no collecting when I (Paul) come. 

*Parentheses mine
Paul was telling the people of Corinth to set aside something at their services on Sunday. This money was used to help needy Jewish Christians.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

2 Corinthians 5:10

For we must all appear before the judgement seat of Christ, so that each one may receive what is due for war he has done in the body, whether good or evil.

2 Corinthians 5:14-21

Therefore, if anyone is in Christ, he is a new creation. The old has passed away; behold, the new has come. All this is from God, who through Christ reconciled us to himself and gave us the ministry of reconciliation; that is, in Christ God was reconciling the world to himself, not counting their trespasses against them, and entrusting to us the message of reconciliation. Therefore, we are ambassadors for Christ, God making his appeal through us. We implore you on behalf of Christ, be reconciled to God. For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

What agreement has the temple of God with idols? For we are the temple of the living God; as God said,

âI will make my dwelling among them and walk among them,
and I will be their God,
and they shall be my people.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

2 Corinthians 7:10

For godly grief produces a repentance that leads to salvation without regret, whereas worldly grief produces death.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

2 Corinthians 10:17-18 

âLet the one who boasts, boast in the Lord.â For it is not the one who commends himself who is approved, but the one whom the Lord commends.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

And what I (Paul) am doing I (Paul) will continue to do, in order to undermine the claim of those who would like to claim that in their boasted mission they work on the same terms as we do. For such men are false apostles, deceitful workmen, disguising themselves as apostles of Christ. And no wonder, for even Satan disguises himself as an angel of light. So it is no surprise if his servants, also, disguise themselves as servants of righteousness. Their end will correspond to their deeds.

*Parentheses mine


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Ephesians 5 KJV
v.1 Be ye therefore followers of God, as dear children; 2 And walk in love, as Christ also hath loved us, and hath given himself for us an offering and a sacrifice to God for a sweetsmelling savour.
3 But fornication, and all uncleanness, or covetousness, let it not be once named among you, as becometh saints;
4 Neither filthiness, nor foolish talking, nor jesting, which are not convenient: but rather giving of thanks.
5 For this ye know, that no whoremonger, nor unclean person, nor covetous man, who is an idolater, hath any inheritance in the kingdom of Christ and of God.
6 Let no man deceive you with vain words: for because of these things cometh the wrath of God upon the children of disobedience.
7 Be not ye therefore partakers with them.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

2 Corinthians 12:9-10

But he (God) said to me (Paul), âMy grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness.â Therefore I will boast all the more gladly of my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may rest upon me. For the sake of Christ, then, I am content with weaknesses, insults, hardships, persecutions, and calamities. For when I am weak, then I am strong.

*Parentheses mine


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

2 Corinthians 13:5a

Examine yourselves, to see whether you are in the faith. Test yourselves. Or do you not realize this about yourselves, that Jesus Christ is in you?


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

2 Corinthians 13:3b-4

He is not weak in dealing with you, but is powerful among you. For he was crucified in weakness, but lives by the power of God. For we also are weak in him, but in dealing with you we will live with him by the power of God.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Galatians 1:6-7

I am astonished that you are so quickly deserting him who called you in the grace of Christ and are turning to a different gospelânot that there is another one, but there are some who trouble you and want to distort the gospel of Christ.

(Paul was speaking to the Galatians.)


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Galatians 2:16-21

Yet we know that a person is not justified by works of the law but through faith in Jesus Christ, so we also have believed in Christ Jesus, in order to be justified by faith in Christ and not by works of the law, because by works of the law no one will be justified.

But if, in our endeavor to be justified in Christ, we too were found to be sinners, is Christ then a servant of sin? Certainly not! For if I rebuild what I tore down, I prove myself to be a transgressor. For through the law I died to the law, so that I might live to God. I have been crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ who lives in me. And the life I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave himself for me. I do not nullify the grace of God, for if righteousness were through the law, then Christ died for no purpose.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Galatians 3:11

Now it is evident that no one is justified before God by the law, for "The righteous shall live by faith."


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you? It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly portrayed as crucified. Let me ask you only this: Did you receive the Spirit by works of the law or by hearing with faith? Are you so foolish? Having begun by the Spirit, are you now being perfected by the flesh? Did you suffer so many things in vainâif indeed it was in vain? Does he who supplies the Spirit to you and works miracles among you do so by works of the law, or by hearing with faithâjust as Abraham âbelieved God, and it was counted to him as righteousnessâ?


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Galatians 5:13-15

For you were called to freedom, brothers. Only do not use your freedom as an opportunity for the flesh, but through love serve one another. For the whole law is fulfilled in one word: âYou shall love your neighbor as yourself.â But if you bite and devour one another, watch out that you are not consumed by one another.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Galatians 6:7-10*

Do not be deceived: God is not mocked, for whatever one sows, that will he also reap. For the one who sows to his own flesh will from the flesh reap corruption, but the one who sows to the Spirit will from the Spirit reap eternal life. And let us not grow weary of doing good, for in due season we will reap, if we do not give up. So then, as we have opportunity, let us do good to everyone, and especially to those who are of the household of faith.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Colossians 3:12-13
Put on then, as God's chosen ones. holy and beloved, compassion, kindness, humility, meekness, and patience, 13 bearing with one another and, if one has a complaint against another. forgiving each other; as the Lord has forgiven you, so you also must forgive.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Isaiah 43:1-3a

But now thus says the LORD,
he who created you, O Jacob,
he who formed you, O Israel:
Fear not, for I have redeemed you;
I have called you by name, you are mine.
When you pass through the waters, I will be with you;
and through the rivers, they shall not overwhelm you;
when you walk through fire you shall not be burned, 
and the flame shall not consume you.
For I am the LORD your God, the Holy One of Israel, your Savior.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Joel 2:1

Blow a trumpet in Zion;
sound an alarm on my holy mountain!
Let all the inhabitants of the land tremble,
for the day of the Lord is coming; it is near.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

The grass withers and the flowers fall, but the word of our God stands forever.
-Isaiah 40:8


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Joel 2:12-13

"Yet even now," declares the LORD, 
"return to me with all your heart,
with fasting, with weeping, and with mourning;
and rend your hearts and not your garments."
Return to the LORD your God,
for he is gracious and merciful,
slow to anger, and abounding in steadfast love;
and he relents over disaster.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Please excuse typos. I keep nodding off but still want to post this.

Psalm 139:23-24

Search me, O God, and know my heart!
Try me and know my thoughts!
And see if there be any grievous way in me,
and lead me in the way everlasting!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Micah 6:8

He has told you, O man, what is good;
and what does the Lord require of you
but to do justice, and to love kindness,
and to walk humbly with your God?


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 1:1-2

Blessed is the man
who walks not in the counsel of the wicked,
nor stands in the way of sinners,
nor sits in the seat of scoffers;
but his delight is in the law of the Lord,
and on his law he meditates day and night.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge Him, and He shall direct your paths.
-Proverbs 3:5-6


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 139:23-24

Search me, O God, and know my heart!
Try me and know my thoughts!
And see if there be any grievous way in me,
and lead me in the way everlasting!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

*Romans 8:28-30*

And we know that for those who love God all things work together for good, for those who are called according to his purpose. For those whom he foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the image of his Son, in order that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. And those whom he predestined he also called, and those whom he called he also justified, and those whom he justified he also glorified.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Psalm 46:10

Be still, and know that I am God.
I will be exalted among the nations,
I will be exalted in the earth!


----------

